# The Pinworm Thread



## cwaddick

Please bump if you find this post useful. -- Caitlin
**********
Pinworms are parasites that reproduce using the human digestive tract. One-third of Americans have pinworms, and 30-80% of children have them because they put their fingers and toys in their mouths. Little girls are particularly susceptible to vaginal pinworms, which causes itching and pain especially at night when they go to bed. One-third of pinworm infections have no symptoms.

*** Children's symptoms of infection (from Aviva Jill Romm's book): night-waking, nighttime bottom itching and pain, bedwetting, tummy-ache, changes in appetite, irritability at bedtime or even during the day, constipation, nose picking, dark circles under the eyes, chronic dry cough, strong appetite for sweets, whininess. "These symptoms may come and go in cycles every few weeks to months." (Romm 2000: page 345).

*** Understanding of Pinworms: Treatment of the whole family takes over a month due to the worms 4-6 week life cycle. Worms exit the anus to lay 10,000 eggs each on the skin. Their wiggling producing itching, and scratching results in the sticky eggs getting lodged under a child's nails. Microscopic eggs become airborne, traveling from the hosts' fingers to whatever they touch, where they can live for 2-3 weeks awaiting their new host. Once ingested, the eggs hatch in the intestines (and elsewhere). Worms look like wiggling lint under a flashlight at night or first thing in the morning. The worms and their eggs will stick to transparent tape applied to the skin around the anus, and the tape can be examined under a magnifying glass. Pinworms may be more common among middle-class and affluent communities, but there is scant evidence for this claim.

*** Topical Treatment at Night ***
Spread over inflamed skin to reduce discomfort and itching. Works immediately and within 3 days.
Salves (i.e. Black Walnut Hull salve from WiseWays Herbals), unsweetened plain yogurt with active cultures (apply and wash off), aloe vera gel, and calendula gel or lotion. Petroleum jelly works too, but I do not recommend it for any use on skin because it is toxic at low levels.

*** Medicines ***
Western pinworm medicines (i.e. Vermox and Pipn-X) kill the adult worms only, allowing reinfection from eggs, and thus requiring multiple treatements for all family members. Black walnut tree leaves (1-2 leaves) steeped as tea daily. Black walnut oil, wormwood tincture, and clove essental oil taken in olive oil 3 times daily works to kill the worms at all life stages. Homeopathic Cina kills worms in the intestines. Grapefruit seed extract takes over a month to work, but can be safe and effective. Fresh garlic helps, and can be taken with honey. Pineapple juice taken twice a day for a month worked for some families. 10-15 raw pumpkin seeds per day will help children (20-30 for adults), and should be taken for 2 weeks. You should follow your treatment plan for 10 straight days, take a break for a 1-2 weeks, and then follow it again for 10 days to prevent reinfestation.

*** Lifestyle ***
* Clip children's nails short. Wash hands at wake-up and through-out the day. Keep children's hands away from their face. Discourage scratching, nail-biting, nose-picking, eye-rubbing.
* Wash bed sheets every 3 days for a month. Change all-cotton underwear at rise and bed. Note that Lysol and similar disinfectant sprays do not kill pinworm eggs. Clove may be effective as a spray, and could be placed in a mister as a few drops of clove essential oil diluted with water, vodka, and pure Castille soap or pure liquid detergent. Oregano oil may also be effective, but could be too strong for young children.
* Bathe in Epsom Salt daily, especially Colonics, such as enemas, can flush out worms and reduce symptoms.

*** Diet ***
* Eat fewer finger foods. Don't share food off each others' plates.
* Eat foods with less sugar, less carbohydrates, and less refined flour.
* Emphasize salty foods.
* Add apple cider vinegar to the diet (1 tspoon in a cup of water, up to 3 times daily) and probiotics (i.e. acidopholus- 4 billion organisms one per day, can be put in a dropper bottle)
* Try to eat: raw carrots, pumpkin seeds, squashes, seseame seeds, sesame seed oil (e.g. 1 tspn. daily), pickles, garlic, asafoetida (an Indian spice), black cumin seeds, fresh pineapple, calmyrna figs and juice, cloves, fennel seed tea (3 cups daily for a week or so), coconut (1 tablespoon at breakfast), papaya seeds (sold in chewable tablets), dark green leafy vegetables, beets, pomegranates, hot peppers, onions.


----------



## JillChristina

Thank you for that post, very informative.

Have you had personal experience with an infected child? Would you use a non-medicine treatment without having a positive diagnosis from a doctor first?

I have an almost 19 month old that wakes ALL.THE.TIME. at night. I find myself wondering if her waking is a) normal b) a symptom of a food allergy/sensitivity c) pin worm infection or d) something else completely! Ah, the joys of over analyzing your nursing, waking baby!







:

Jill


----------



## leila1213

Thank you!! I remember having pinworms as a child and it grossed me out! My 15 MO has been signing "potty" VERY frequently at bedtime/naptime and I couldn't figure out why. I thought she was just fighting sleep! She has been poking around "down there", picking her nose, and screaming when I try to examine her vulva. She's also been constipated - FOREVER. Not sure if it is entirely related. But we were just at the ped last week! Shouldn't they have noticed if she had pinworms? How do I verify this is what it is?

I can do the epsom salt baths and changing undies frequently. In fact, I let her go diaper-free quite a bit. Could be part of the problem??!! Maybe I should start putting her in cloth trainers more often instead.

Does the yogurt help the infection or just the symptoms?

I'm going to go get a flashlight and look right now!

ETA: I checked and didn't see anything wiggling. There is some white-ish stuff that looks like discharge but I can't tell if it is diaper ointment for her little red bottom.







Should I assume it is pinworms anyway?


----------



## doulajewla

my 2 y/o has it. i wouldnt have noticed but my son saw her go on the floor and said theres worms in it! and you couldnt tell at first, but then you look close..there they are. i got the meds, but I really want to do natural remedies first. Doing yogurt tonight, going to find black walnut to do that as well. I read mugwort...anyone try that? it was in a older mothering magazine from the 80's. no one else is having symptoms...she was having symptoms 2 weeks ago and i thought i saw them, but then kept looking all the time, looked in the poop and found none....but i gave her pumpkin seeds anyway. figured it couldnt hurt. but shes had a bad rash for a month now and i thought it was the diarrhea but now i know why. ick. i feel so icky lol. i hope i dont have it, ive been nervous about pinworm for months actually because my butt was really itchy!







but i kept looking and finding none. now im not itchy anymore, but i was a few months ago. i swore I had them, but i never found any. anyway, this is gross. lol.


----------



## jumpincholla

I've just been wondering about pinworms as well. My dd keeps saying her nappie (diaper) hurts and we've done everything we could think of to help her but she kept saying it. I have tried to give her more vocabulary to describe what she's feeling like itching and uncomfortable but to no avail. We have looked at night with a flashlight, and at her poop, but we have not seen anything. Will you always see worms at night or only sometimes? i.e. would I have to look every night for a week to see evidence? I agree with the pp this is so gross. I didn't even know about pinworms until a couple weeks ago. Don't know how I missed it. Yuck and ick. Yick.


----------



## kayjayjay

We've dealt with these multiple times, it's disturbing, but not really dangerous. I suspect many people have them and don't realize it.

A few things I've learned from experience:

If one of my kids is waking at night fussy, this is the first thing I check for...use a flashlight to check the rectum and if they're there you will almost certainly see them.
It takes work and time to get rid of them and re-infection is very likely...they have a 2-week life cycle so everything has to be done for 2-4 weeks. I put vaseline on the anus of the infected child every night for several weeks. This prevents the worms from laying their eggs and interrupts the life cycle. I didn't know it was toxic







: so I may look for an alternative if we have to do this again.
I also make sure everyone's nails are cut short, everyone bathes and changes panties first thing in the morning, and the sheets are washed every other day. Lots of laundry is involved.









I have used an otc treatment before when desperate, but we've managed them without it, and I don't think I'd do it again. The main thing is not to panic and realize they won't really cause harm and that they really are everywhere and quite easy to get.

I would encourage you to check for pinworm if you DC is waking at night, we've found that getting rid of them makes a huge difference!


----------



## Metasequoia

So, is the only way to find out to look at the child's anus during the night with a flashlight or can you look in their poop? Will they be wriggling around in the poop?


----------



## kayjayjay

Two of my kids have had them 2X each, and we've never seen them in the poo. (not because I haven't checked, either,







)

I know of people who have seen them in their DC poop, but I've only ever seen them crawling around on the kids. I can tell when the worms are active by the kids behavior, and I've gotten good at recognizing it and knowing when to check.


----------



## JillChristina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayjayjay* 
I can tell when the worms are active by the kids behavior, and I've gotten good at recognizing it and knowing when to check.

Could you elaborate on what kind of behavior you see in your kids that keys you in to this?

Thanks!!

Jill


----------



## kayjayjay

I'll try to explain it, but it's sort of a knowing your own DC kind of thing. We've found the worms are active late evening, not necessarily when the kids are asleep, but when they're winding down and getting sleepy. They will get fussy but not in a "I need something but I don't know what I want" way, or a generally whiny way like they normally would when sleepy. The pinworm fussy is more of a spasming, or shrieking kind of fussy. They'll writhe around like they're uncomfortable but won't be able to tell you what's wrong. One of my DDs would tell me her bottom was itchy, but the other one wouldn't be able to articulate what was bugging her.

HTH


----------



## ComaWhite

.


----------



## ComaWhite

bump


----------



## Panserbjorne

Homeopathic cina would be a good start. It's great for parasites and totally safe.


----------



## Mirzam

Personally, I wouldn't try and de-worm my children if I thought they had pinworms. Those pinworms are there to do a job, and I would let them finished it. Radical yes, but read this article about a mainstream doctor who thinks intestinal parasites aren't all that bad.

The article begins with a quote that states, "What if I told you there were countries where the doctors had never seen hay fever?"

Quote:

The crux of that scientific revolution is a bit of role reversal. The parasites that we have been told to avoid - such as hookworm and pinworm - may be the good guys, while excessive hygiene may be the bad guy.
I also wanted to say, I didn't just come by this info. I have been aware of the "benefits" of pathogens such as parasites for sometime now.


----------



## Panserbjorne

ITA with Uccomama. That is why I love homeopathy. It doesn't work like an herb or medicine. It will create the shift the body needs so that it doesn't require the parasites any longer. IMO it's the only way to go. It can be a huge mistake to interrupt healing. Homeopathy respects the body's innate wisdom and supplies it with the tools necessary to heal.


----------



## Mirzam

If I child has pinworms then there is an underlying reason why they are there. Parasites cannot easily thrive in healthy cells, so a child isn't going to pick them up by scrabbling in the dirt or not washing their hands unless there is some toxicity in the body. I know of someone who intentionally give himself tapeworm to cure a bowel elimination issue. It worked.


----------



## leila1213

Wow! Thank you for this discussion!


----------



## StrongBeliever

So I think my three year old has pinworms, but I've not been able to catch the buggers so far. But he is waking at night, almost every night, and writhing and screeching and can't tell me what's wrong. He's not sleeping well and neither am I having to wake up and comfort him all the time. My first thought is to treat him! I'm thinking if he's infected he's got health issues... Maybe I need to up his nutrition/change his diet so his immune system is better, but that the worms need to be eliminated for that to happen as they absorb nutrients from him. His night wakings/anxiety/misbehavior started when we changed over to a vegetarian diet, which I read last night can make a worm infestation worse! Can someone explain to me some more the concept of them being beneficial or why NOT to treat?


----------



## tinuviel_k

Quote:

Personally, I wouldn't try and de-worm my children if I thought they had pinworms. Those pinworms are there to do a job, and I would let them finished it. Radical yes, but read this article about a mainstream doctor who thinks intestinal parasites aren't all that bad.
Have you ever had them? Really and acutely had them? Its not exactly a picnic. I had pin worms for over six months as a small child. I was too embarrassed to tell my mom what was going on. It was *excruciating*. I itched like I never have before or since, and since the itch was inside my anus there was nothing I could do about it. I tried putting creams on the outside of my bottom, inserting them inside. I tried manually removing the worms (sorry, TMI), forcing bowl movements, taking hot baths: nothing relieved the horrible, horrible itching and the feeling of things squirming around in there. I spend hours in tears of panic and discomfort, lost maybe 2-3 hours of sleep every night or more. It was horrible, absolutely torturous for me.

My daughter, 4 years old, came down with a case of them this winter. She was very wakeful for three nights, unusually so. One night she came out of bed crying with an expression of pure misery on her face. I knew that look: I remembered it well. When I checked her bottom later that night after a warm bath: sure enough: pinworms.

I would never, ever not treat pinworms in some way or another. My experience was just too horrible. How can losing nutrients to the worms, losing three hours of sleep every night, and spending hours every night in an elevated state of discomfort and panic be beneficial to someone trying to heal?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Well, if you are unable or unwilling to clean up the diet and let them finish doing hte job then maybe you'd have to treat the infection. All of these things are a result of toxicity in the body. The only way to make it better is to make the body less toxic. I am in full agreement with uccomama that they are a sign of imbalance. I too would let them work until they were done. I would not sit there and twiddle my thumbs if we had them though. I'd be paying REAL close attention to the overall constitution and doing what I could to eliminate the source of the problem.

Ultimately you do have to do what *you* think is best. I would not be content killing them off knowing that there was something deeper going on in my kid. But, you are not me and you may have a very different perspective.


----------



## leila1213

If I may ask, StrongBeliever, what made you go vegetarian? It's really not something to be taken lightly...not that you are, but I am curious as to the process and where you found the information about parasites being made worse.


----------



## Mirzam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
Well, if you are unable or unwilling to clean up the diet and let them finish doing hte job then maybe you'd have to treat the infection. All of these things are a result of toxicity in the body. The only way to make it better is to make the body less toxic. I am in full agreement with uccomama that they are a sign of imbalance. I too would let them work until they were done. I would not sit there and twiddle my thumbs if we had them though. I'd be paying REAL close attention to the overall constitution and doing what I could to eliminate the source of the problem.

Ultimately you do have to do what *you* think is best. I would not be content killing them off knowing that there was something deeper going on in my kid. But, you are not me and you may have a very different perspective.

I couldn't have said it better! Thanks FF.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 
I couldn't have said it better! Thanks FF.

For some reason despite mercury being in retrograde I am experiencing clarity of thought


----------



## macheetah

I'm really confused about "let them do their work"...what good do they do? Our family discovered we had them a week ago (I also had them as a child) and they, and lice, are a very common occurance in the elementary school age families around here.

There is no way I can let them be; both my child and I were miserable with the symptoms. I also didn't want the risk of infecting others in my house visiting.

I would really like a better understanding of the benefits of not treating a parasite infection. I am afflicted with viruses, bacterial infections, etc. in times of stress and poor diet and lack of exercise...but knowing the cause (or partial cause) does not mean I don't treat the symptoms.


----------



## StrongBeliever

I'm certainly not taking the whole vegetarian thing lightly, though I do appreciate the warning because I think soooo many people do. In reality, I am more a TF inclined kind of person, but when getting together with my husband, I went vegetarian because he was. Dumb, I know. But I figured I be all right because I've got a pretty good grasp on health. Nothing but whole foods and organic, no soy. I'm regretting jumping into it so quickly, and having my son jump with me. I am also regretting not standing up to my DP and saying it wasn't working for me sooner... But things are better now, meeting in the middle and whatnot. But I believe the switch did bad things for my son and myself, that I am now having to correct.

For some time now he's been having difficulty and I've chocked it up to growing pains and trying to cope with the changes in diet and stress over a blending family. Worms totally didn't occur to me until just recently. In an information gathering frenzy I stumbled across a paragraph somewhere saying that a low protien, high carb diet can worsen an already present infection. If I can find the article again, I'll post it. But it makes me feel pretty terrible. I too believe that it's all connected... The worms wouldn't be there if there weren't some thing wrong to begin with. We lived on a farm previously, and I'm sure he was exposed to worms playing outside. They probably weren't a big deal and his system would have kicked them, but then I switched his diet and added stress to his little world and he's been battling anxiety, insomnia, restlessness, and immune weakness since then. I've been at a loss as to what his problem has been, have been working on his diet and on the stress and the problems are still there. And after reading I see he's got ALL the symptoms of a pinworm infection, only I've not seen one on him yet... Well, I might have seen one, but I can't be sure.... I think it escaped back in. *shudder* So I'm assuming he does.

So how would I address the whole issue? How to make him entirely healthy again if he's already infested without killing off the suckers. Won't they just keep undoing all my efforts? I am not interested in conventional medicine... Wanting to go the natural, holistic route. Any help from those that have BTDT?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *macheetah* 
I'm really confused about "let them do their work"...what good do they do? Our family discovered we had them a week ago (I also had them as a child) and they, and lice, are a very common occurance in the elementary school age families around here.

There is no way I can let them be; both my child and I were miserable with the symptoms. I also didn't want the risk of infecting others in my house visiting.

I would really like a better understanding of the benefits of not treating a parasite infection. I am afflicted with viruses, bacterial infections, etc. in times of stress and poor diet and lack of exercise...but knowing the cause (or partial cause) does not mean I don't treat the symptoms.

They clean up debris. Most people eat things that aren't meant for consumption or that their bodies simply cannot handle. Other people do really bad things to food that should be healthful.

The idea is (with any infection: bacterial, viral or otherwise) that it's doing a job. IF you interrupt it then you are just opening yourself up to more problems down the road. They aren't your enemy. I believe wholeheartedly that they should be allowed to finish their job. In the end you will be healthier for it. Same idea with a fever. You DON'T suppress it or you just lengthen the time of infection and further deplete the body's reserves.

What this means is that you CANNOT continue dumping things into your body and providing them with more work. Then you won't get rid of them because they will have alot to do. If you fixed the toxicity issue and cleaned things up they would finish clearing things out and move on by themselves. Then what you have is a well nourished body free of toxins AND parasites.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrongBeliever* 
So how would I address the whole issue? How to make him entirely healthy again if he's already infested without killing off the suckers. Won't they just keep undoing all my efforts? I am not interested in conventional medicine... Wanting to go the natural, holistic route. Any help from those that have BTDT?

I would listen more to uccomama on this one.

My understanding is this (and hopefully she'll chime in)
eliminate fiber (parasites in general thrive on it)
increase raw fat (coconut oil, raw butter, avocado etc.)
plenty of raw milk and eggs if you can tolerate them (if there are no allergies)
raw honey
lots and lots of green juices

This has cleared ALOT up for me and dd (who had a parasite issue.)

We don't do conventional meds at all, so that wasn't even an option. However I was shocked at how quickly this worked. I also included meat. It was a complete turnaround in a couple of days for me. Dd took longer, but had many issues beyond the parasite. She did do raw eggs, but also had some cooked.

I was consuming a TON of veggies, and honestly juicing instead of eating them was one of the biggest and most important changes IMO.


----------



## StrongBeliever

http://www.appliedozone.com/parasites.html

Look under Parasite Signs, a little down the page.

_"High carbohydrate diet, low in protein, and high in alkaline has been found to make parasitic infections worse. Sugar should also be avoided because parasites thrive on it and it is possible you could have candida. This candida or yeast infections create an environment in the colon that equals the environment needed for them to thrive. Foods that lower pH from high alkaline conditions in the colon are apple cider vinegar and cranberry juice."_

Moving on from that, to "worms having a job to do"...

We eat an embarrassing amount of bread... Wheat in general. Whole and organic, but still wheat. Could it be compromising our systems? Giving the worms something to do? I have a feeling we might be wheat sensitive, but I'm not quite ready to have that battle with DP. But if it would make my son well enough to ditch the worms, I'll do it.


----------



## leila1213

Firefaery I am in complete awe...







The more posts of yours I read, the more I want to read!


----------



## StrongBeliever

Thanks Firefaery... I had no idea about the fiber thing! Yikes! We do raw coconut oils, and before moving here we did lots of raw dairy. Will have access to raw dairy again shortly, thank all that is good. We do eggs and dairy just fine. I'm just really surprised about how quickly his health(mine too, bleh) declined after moving away from those things. He was such a healthy kid before. I think it must have been the fact that we still let A LOT of junk slip past while eating our good stuff. Now we have eliminated all the junk, but aren't getting the good stuff like pastured meat and free range eggs and raw dairy.

So juicing... Does the fiber in fruits and veggies really make life better for the worms, or is it mainly grain fiber? If you get rid of most of the fiber, how does that effect elimination habits while eating so much meat and dairy? I've always thought fiber was such a healthy thing. Can you bring it back after the worms are gone? I'm totally down for ditching most of the grain, but I'd want to keep my whole veggies and fruit.









If I were to follow the above guidelines, could we institute killing measures after a while or would the worms leave on their own?


----------



## Mirzam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *macheetah* 
I'm really confused about "let them do their work"...what good do they do? Our family discovered we had them a week ago (I also had them as a child) and they, and lice, are a very common occurance in the elementary school age families around here.

There is no way I can let them be; both my child and I were miserable with the symptoms. I also didn't want the risk of infecting others in my house visiting.

I would really like a better understanding of the benefits of not treating a parasite infection. I am afflicted with viruses, bacterial infections, etc. in times of stress and poor diet and lack of exercise...but knowing the cause (or partial cause) does not mean I don't treat the symptoms.

Of course, I can totally relate to a mother not wanting their child to be miserable with parasites and wanting to do something to help.







The pinworms are there because you are healing. They are cleaning up decaying cells that no longer serve you. Think of them as "guest workers", there to do a job and get out once they have finished. By treating them with medications, natural or not, you are moving them out before they have finished the job they were assigned to do. firefaery had some suggestions for homeopathic remedies which will assist the symptoms without actually preventing the parasites from doing their job. Then there are the nutritional interventions. As I was typing this, FF just posted below what I would do to
on a nutritional level. The raw veggie juices are particularly helpful as is raw lemon juice and unheated honey which will cleanse the body and prevent the need for further parasites.

The same can be said for the viral and bacterial infections you are getting. Whenever, you get sick, it actually means your body is healing. So strange as it may sound, thank your body and honor its process. I know this is going to sound wacky, but the more I learn and contemplate about health and healing, I am realizing that the immune system, in the sense both allopathic and much alternative medicine portrays it, is a mirage. If you accept that pathogens are actually healing and directed by the brain to bring the body back to equilibrium, then the idea that building up the immune system to fight germs just doesn't make sense. So, the stress that you have experienced isn't causing the immune system to tank and therefore you are getting sick, what is occurring in your body is the result of healing *after* the periods of stress. The stress has resolved and you are now making your body strong again with the help of the bacteria, viruses, fungi and parasites to clean up. Poor diet and lack of exercise will weaken your spirit and allow you to be negatively affected by life events, hence the stress which is also a beneficial sign to get you to act to resolve issues. Going way off topic here, but this is why anti-depressants and tranquilizers can lead to a myriad of health issues, they prevent a person from utilizing the stress to resolve issues and to therefore heal.


----------



## Panserbjorne

http://www.fibermenace.com/

if my change in diet ( I was grain free by the way...the ONLY fiber I was getting was from fruit and veggies, same for the kiddos) wasn't enough to convince me, this book was.

I still don't think I'd kill them off. Even if you remove the fiber, that wasn't necessarily the only issue. If you've been eating lots of junk, then there's junk to clean out! I'd still let them run their course, personally. They will go on their own once they are done. Again, uccomama who has been doing this for ALOT longer probably has more valuable input.

It was painful for me to lose the whole fruit and veggies too. But like I said, I figured I would at least try it and see what happened. What happened was that I got my life back. I'm sticking to the juice for awhile.

For years I was vegan (and not the junk food kind either, I was a strict eat to live gal...one grain a day, two pounds of veggies, one pound of fruit, a cup of beans, low-ish fat, no sugar) I had a brief period with the SCD for gut damage and then I was raw vegan for years after that...no grains, no sugar, nothing cooked or refined. I had a GREAT diet (I thought), except I wasn't at optimal health. After a couple of years of this uccomama made a suggestion that perhaps I should add some raw milk and eggs and ditch the fiber. I haven't looked back. As I posted before many times, if my health were to start declining I'd think differently. This is the best I've felt in a LONG time.

I've been doing this since early November. The changes are noticable and not only to me.


----------



## Panserbjorne

double post!


----------



## dewlady

:


----------



## Iamwinkyak

:


----------



## mombh

:







:

very interesting about not "treating" pinworms, makes a lot of sense.

fiber.....

ds now 4 1/2, goes only every 2-3 days and this is an improvement..
o.k. he also has food allergies, gluten intolerent etc; but I had been loading him with fiber trying to "help his constipation" and nothing worked. Then I backed down and .....things started to improve, while he is still not going every day at least when he does it is normal don't want to tmi.....
It is challenging to toally cut out all fiber and sugars like fruit etc; and he doesn't like green drinks and veggie juice.
any ideas???
I have suspected worms but I wouldn't do meds anyway, would try to strengthen his immune system.
what about pro biotics? I would thingk that a good pro-biotic would be essential to take for worms. is homemade yogurt strong enough?


----------



## Ginny-mommy

I think my dd may have pinworm for the 3rd time. I haven't actually seen a worm yet, but all her symptoms really point that way. The first two times were treated with Vermox. I have read in this thread about not treating it, so I am thinking about it. However, I'm not sure I really understand exactly what job they are doing for her. So they are eating toxins? Does this mean her liver and/or kidneys have a problem with clearing toxins? If so, I would think pinworms would be more prevalent in adults with many more years of junk food/substance abuse. Does someone have a link or a book to support the 'eating toxins' idea?

Does anyone have a story about not treating? How long did it take for the worms to clear? Do the symptoms just keep getting worse until they all die? Does immunity develop if the immune system gets rid of them on its own?

My dd is really miserable. She's been having alternating diarrhea and constipation. She has bad itching, her sleep has been very disrupted, and her behavior is out of control. Also, she has started to wet the bed after a year of having night dryness. I try to clean everything like crazy to kill those pesky eggs. I am also trying to get her to eat some anti-pinworm foods, but she is one tough customer when it comes to food she doesn't like...garlic, for instance. Her diet is not really that bad. It is pretty balanced with a lot of organic food and not too much junk. The only fiber she eats is fruit. Should I cut that out? Also, I give her cod liver oil.

Does anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
Have you ever had them? Really and acutely had them? Its not exactly a picnic. I had pin worms for over six months as a small child. I was too embarrassed to tell my mom what was going on. It was *excruciating*. I itched like I never have before or since, and since the itch was inside my anus there was nothing I could do about it. I tried putting creams on the outside of my bottom, inserting them inside. I tried manually removing the worms (sorry, TMI), forcing bowl movements, taking hot baths: nothing relieved the horrible, horrible itching and the feeling of things squirming around in there. I spend hours in tears of panic and discomfort, lost maybe 2-3 hours of sleep every night or more. It was horrible, absolutely torturous for me.

My daughter, 4 years old, came down with a case of them this winter. She was very wakeful for three nights, unusually so. One night she came out of bed crying with an expression of pure misery on her face. I knew that look: I remembered it well. When I checked her bottom later that night after a warm bath: sure enough: pinworms.

I would never, ever not treat pinworms in some way or another. My experience was just too horrible. How can losing nutrients to the worms, losing three hours of sleep every night, and spending hours every night in an elevated state of discomfort and panic be beneficial to someone trying to heal?

I could not agree with you more. I suffered with pinworms when I was around the age of 7/8. I was also too terrified to tell my mom (I had NO idea why worms were coming out of my bottom) about the problem. The itching was beyond horrible, I was constantly twitching and moving to lessen the affect and I would also lay awake for hours and hours on end.

While I usually tend to take the natural route, I would not hesitate for one second if my children acquired these.

I've read posts on this thread and am still confused as to the people saying to leave the pinworms because they are 'there for a reason' and are 'doing a job'.

Pinworms are in your body because something you did caused them to be in your body (i.e getting eggs on your hands and putting your hands in your mouth). Your body didn't produce them to help with some underlying problem.

Also, they do no job whatsoever. They don't 'clean up' anything. They are parasites living, and thriving, off of our bodies.

There are absolutely no benefits to pinworms in humans. They can actually cause serious problems when they are found in other areas of the body (vagina, urinary tract, etc.)

All-in-all, I agree that they are a lot like lice - you get them from an outside source, they live off of your body, they're there for no beneficial reason, etc.

Would you leave lice alone if you were to get that?


----------



## CorasMama

in regards to these "guest workers" and their benign nature. My daughter was *screaming in pain* for many nights because of them. They did nerve damage to my daughter, causing so much pain that she was on adult doses of oxycodone and valium for over 2 weeks, and amitryptiline for an additional 6 weeks for the neuropathy (all diagnosed and prescribed by her MDs, approved by her ND.) The ND gave us some other stuff to help treat the intestines, but frankly, it was such a traumatic time, I've forgotten what.

Pinworms are not to be taken lightly, imo. Yes, treat their environment. But there are much more benign ways to do so than to leave these parasites hanging around. Granted, my dd's reaction was uncommon, but not unheard of. And yes, we got a second, third, and fourth opinion.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 

Pinworms are in your body because something you did caused them to be in your body (i.e getting eggs on your hands and putting your hands in your mouth). Your body didn't produce them to help with some underlying problem.

Also, they do no job whatsoever. They don't 'clean up' anything. They are parasites living, and thriving, off of our bodies.

There are absolutely no benefits to pinworms in humans. They can actually cause serious problems when they are found in other areas of the body (vagina, urinary tract, etc.)


Yes you put them there....but you also out things there for them to thrive off of. Your body didn't produce them, but your body has an environment that allowed them to thrive. They clean up waste. If it was a clean environment they would have nothing to do.

Do what is right for your family. Noone here is saying do something that you are uncomfortable with. This is my perspective and it has served me and my family well. We look for health and balance. And we find it.

The point I'm making is that there are things you can do NOW to prevent that environment from being a happy one for parasites. There are things you can do now so that if you encounter one they won't have any reason to stick around.

I will reiterate what I already said. IF you are unwilling to do the work, then of course you should treat them. I never said that everyone should just leave them be. All I said is that there is another option should you be willing to explore it.


----------



## jassyp101

BUMP

Great information in here!


----------



## moondiapers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ginny-mommy* 
I think my dd may have pinworm for the 3rd time. I haven't actually seen a worm yet, but all her symptoms really point that way. The first two times were treated with Vermox. I have read in this thread about not treating it, so I am thinking about it. However, I'm not sure I really understand exactly what job they are doing for her. So they are eating toxins? Does this mean her liver and/or kidneys have a problem with clearing toxins? If so, I would think pinworms would be more prevalent in adults with many more years of junk food/substance abuse. Does someone have a link or a book to support the 'eating toxins' idea?

Does anyone have a story about not treating? How long did it take for the worms to clear? Do the symptoms just keep getting worse until they all die? Does immunity develop if the immune system gets rid of them on its own?

My dd is really miserable. She's been having alternating diarrhea and constipation. She has bad itching, her sleep has been very disrupted, and her behavior is out of control. Also, she has started to wet the bed after a year of having night dryness. I try to clean everything like crazy to kill those pesky eggs. I am also trying to get her to eat some anti-pinworm foods, but she is one tough customer when it comes to food she doesn't like...garlic, for instance. Her diet is not really that bad. It is pretty balanced with a lot of organic food and not too much junk. The only fiber she eats is fruit. Should I cut that out? Also, I give her cod liver oil.

Does anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.

Pinworms have a 10 day life cycle. If you can quit reinfecting yourselves they'll go away. So you have to remove the eggs from your home, keep bottoms COVERED, change and launder undies OFTEN, wash hands constantly, and keep hands out of mouths.


----------



## Ginny-mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
Pinworms have a 10 day life cycle. If you can quit reinfecting yourselves they'll go away. So you have to remove the eggs from your home, keep bottoms COVERED, change and launder undies OFTEN, wash hands constantly, and keep hands out of mouths.

Thanks for the tips. The first and second infections were likely related because they occurred at a close interval. However, it has been 5 months since the last time. Therefore, I think this is a new infection. From what I've read the eggs can only last up to 3 weeks in the right conditions.

My ds now has it too (saw worm in diaper) and we have treated the whole family with Vermox. I am a cleaning maniac now. I was also before, but obviously not enough of one. I am very disturbed by dd's inclination to pick them up. Obviously something is not right with her diet. I am working hard on improving it. It is very frustrating. I am feeling very crazy right now.


----------



## girlsmamma2

this is the first time for me (actually dd) to encounter this. I think my 3 yo may have them, she has complained of a tummy ache day and night for weeks now and has had a couple night wakings but nothing really chronic yet. she says her tummy hurts worse at night and she got sick in her sleep a couple times and it's not a virus, the second time was just the other night, which prompted me to look for more of a cause. It seems she's more irratible during the day and she also seems more tired. I did the tape test and at night before bed and bath I will check her bottom. I got a couple things but I'm not sure if they are eggs? Some were small and white but not moving, others looked more oval and light tanish. she has also been itching her vaginal area for some time now but I just attributed it to normal development until she got sick for no reason and complains of this constant tummy ache. I haven't seen anything moving yet but does this mean it's in the early stages? I also check her in the morning before she pees and I lifted her undies last night to see if I could see anything after a couple hours sleep. I feel so upset by this and also like I don't know what in the world I'm looking for. But it seems from what I've read that this could be the only thing.

The rest of us don't have symptoms yet (which is strange because I've got two girls using the same bathroom, bedroom etc) and a little 22 mo who is into everything. I'm also 12 weeks pregnant and freaking out quite a bit.

Do I take the tape I have into the docs with her or wait a bit more? any help is much appreciated!


----------



## jessjgh1

bump....

What about for the breastfed baby, younger babes? any changes in treatment?

Jessica


----------



## kayjayjay

Well, here's another bump, and a little update from us. DD3 had them again and it's pretty awful. This is definitely a new infection, and I'm just really wishing I knew where they were coming from. I believe that she's the one that keeps getting them because she's at that age of putting everything including her fingers in her mouth.

While I understand the reasoning of just leaving them to go on their own, this time I just couldn't, DD was so miserable and no one in the family was getting any sleep. I gave DD the otc pinworm med and they were gone within the day. Now I need to decide what to do next. Other than going into crazy cleaning gross-out mode which I've already done.

Can we have a discussion about how to create an environment inside the body that doesn't encourage them? I know we should avoid sugar and white flour. I also think I read somewhere that spicy diets discourage parasites, but I can't get the 3yo to eat chilies for some reason







. What else can I feed her that isn't toxic? I do have her on probiotics.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I can offer what we have done:

raw green juices. For kids I blend them with fruit and fat.
raw egg custards
plenty of fat
we added meat and that made a big difference for us.
avocados and lots of them!
coconut oil, coconut cream, coconut water
unheated honey
we do soaked nuts on occasion too....nut creams over fruit for treats, things like that.
banana cream pie! YUM.
sushi
For kids especially the more fat the better!
basically I just give them their choice of fabulous food that is nourishing, in as natural a state as possible, and tasty. Feeding them this way gives them needed nutrients as well as creates a healthy environment.

My kids are actually pretty happy to be eating this way. I also notice that they require far LESS food than once they did.


----------



## Metasequoia

Hey Firefaery, I've been trying to PM you, could ya make a little space? TY.


----------



## kayjayjay

firefaery, is this what is considered a traditional foods diet or a variation of it? My kids actually love most of the things you listed. I don't have a juicer, but I'm thinking I might look into getting one.

DD2 and DD3 have been eating a LOT of fruit lately. The two of them in particular seem to crave sweets, and so I buy apples and oranges and strawberries for them to snack on. I'm trying to figure out what to feed them for snacks if we phase out the fruit. They eat lots of raw nuts, too, but I don't soak them.

Ah, I need to make a shopping list and do some research, but I have to get off the computer right now and go help the crying baby.








:


----------



## moondiapers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayjayjay* 
Well, here's another bump, and a little update from us. DD3 had them again and it's pretty awful. This is definitely a new infection, and I'm just really wishing I knew where they were coming from. I believe that she's the one that keeps getting them because she's at that age of putting everything including her fingers in her mouth.

While I understand the reasoning of just leaving them to go on their own, this time I just couldn't, DD was so miserable and no one in the family was getting any sleep. I gave DD the otc pinworm med and they were gone within the day. Now I need to decide what to do next. Other than going into crazy cleaning gross-out mode which I've already done.

Can we have a discussion about how to create an environment inside the body that doesn't encourage them? I know we should avoid sugar and white flour. I also think I read somewhere that spicy diets discourage parasites, but I can't get the 3yo to eat chilies for some reason







. What else can I feed her that isn't toxic? I do have her on probiotics.

If one person has them, you all have them. Treat the whole family, you may be reinfecting eachother. Many people get them and are symptom free. They came through my daycare, my whole family got them, I was the only person with symptoms. Everyone else got the nighttime booty check. They had them too, they just hadn't noticed.


----------



## Ginny-mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
If one person has them, you all have them. Treat the whole family, you may be reinfecting eachother. Many people get them and are symptom free. They came through my daycare, my whole family got them, I was the only person with symptoms. Everyone else got the nighttime booty check. They had them too, they just hadn't noticed.

I really agree with this. I am now convinced that my ds, who was 8 months at time of dd's 2nd infection, picked it up then and I didn't realize it. I think he must be the one who reinfected dd this time. He was the only one who wasn't treated because he was too young. We all co-sleep so it makes sense that he would catch it. I also believe it is responsible for ds's anemia that was recently diagnosed.

Also, I would like to add a few things about treating pinworm that I have learned from my research.

Applying zinc oxide to the anal area at night and even throughout the day can be very helpful.

If you are going to medically treat it (which I now wholeheartedly support), the prescription med Vermox (mebendazole) in at least two doses is the most effective treatment. The OTC stuff (pyrantel pamoate) is not as effective. Pediatricians will often prescribe Vermox over the phone when you describe the symptoms.

Improving the diet and adding anti-worm foods is great to help, but will not eliminate these things very quickly. We have taken out sugar/refined flour products and eliminated all fruit except pineapples and figs (worms don't like them). Garlic, onion, carrots, and pumpkin seeds are also great anti-worm foods.

Reducing the humidity in your home may also help to kill the eggs more quickly. I have read that humidity under 50 is good, but the lower the better. Of course, this can lead to dry skin, but it is worth it, IMO. Also, high heat can kill them. One site said to super-heat your home to 95 degrees for 24 hours. Also, always open your curtains or blinds in the day. The eggs don't like the sunshine. It is also good to air out your home by opening windows regularly.

Humans have been dealing with pinworms for at least 10,000 years. Hunter-gatherers had the infection less frequently because of the anti-worm foods in their diet and their living conditions. They lived in smaller groups with more fresh air/sun than the agriculturalists.
http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1G1-132081179.html


----------



## mombh

I don't know about pinworms not surviving in the heat. We live in South Florida....very hot here almost all year round and pinworms are rampant here.
Almost all places have a/c so indoors is not humid....
I just don't see that as a factor imho, I really think that having the right or "wrong" internal invitoment is what makes a difference. I know of families who always seem to be "catching " them and some families just don't. Even at school, every so often we get a note sent home warning of a reported case etc; some kids will just get them and they are good hosts and some not .
I think there is a similarity to lice ( I may be wrong its just my theory







)
lice also loooove the weather conditions down here and they do check at school pretty often. Over the years my kids never got lice once till we spent last summer overseas and our diet was not great etc; everyone got lice except for dh( I had them, was physically close with him.....) and one ds they just never got them, and I checked daily








Once home we got rid of them pretty quick except for one ds who has digestion issues/allergies etc; took a few weeks with him.


----------



## leila1213

Great link, Ginny-Mommy! mombh, if you read it, it talks about pinworms not being able to survive in cold climates. Hot ones are fine for them. What Ginny-Mommy was referring to was temporarily superheating an otherwise cool indoor environment. Plus, as you said, indoors are air conditioned, so it's not the same as living outdoors in a warm climate. And the AC might reduce humidity, but in S Florida as well as where I live (Tampa Bay) I really doubt that we could ever get the humidity below 50%. I could be wrong. Anyway, all this to advise everyone to read the link. It doesn't answer all our questions, but it helped me have a little better understanding/awareness of the conditions needed to have a less pinworm-friendly environment.


----------



## camille76

KAYJAYJAY...

are you treating the whole household, including adults? ...'cause lemme tell ya, I was horrified to discover that "I" had pinworms! Pinworms can also be airborne & inhaled. (yuck!)

After we had the problem 2x here, I started to be paranoid that I had them too. I figured I didn't because my bottom wasn't itchy. Every once in a while, I'd feel a slight, slight twinge in my bottom... hardly even noticeable... but you know how when you think there's a spider on you, you keep feeling it even though it's not there? Well, I decided to take a peek in the mirror one day (don't even try & picture it,, I'm sure I looked ridiculous!) when I felt the tiny little twinge on my bottom, and sure enough, there was a little worm crawling around!







:

so, try treating everyone, if you haven't already.


----------



## kayjayjay

Well, while I'm aware that it's possible more family members might have them, I don't plan on treating anyone with meds that isn't showing symptoms. I didn't want to give toxic meds to anyone in the first place, but I gave them to DD3 because her symptoms were so disruptive that it made sense. I have a 14mo baby and she's still nursing so neither of us can take them anyway.

I do plan on "treating" the whole family naturally, through diet and whatever herbs I can find that discourage them, and really good hygiene. I know the eggs can become airborne, and I'm keeping drapes open wiping everything down and washing sheets and towels and etc. I'm sure that this is a new infection, though, because we've been worm free for about a year now. I'm certain that these little things are everywhere and that my kids can get them anywhere they hang out with other kids/people.

DH and I already eat a lot of garlic and really spicy foods, but beyond that I'm having a hard time finding good info on natural treatments. There seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there.

I have raw pumpkin seeds, but beyond that I'm just befuddled...


----------



## camille76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayjayjay* 
Well, while I'm aware that it's possible more family members might have them, I don't plan on treating anyone with meds that isn't showing symptoms. I didn't want to give toxic meds to anyone in the first place, but I gave them to DD3 because her symptoms were so disruptive that it made sense. I have a 14mo baby and she's still nursing so neither of us can take them anyway.

I totally understand not wanting to treat everyone if it's not necessary. I just also know how stressful it is to try and worry about there being some worm eggs laying around, washing all the sheets, clothes, and everything else that goes along with trying to eliminate the problem. Then again, the meds only kill the worms and not the eggs, so who knows if people are at different stages.

I am also nursing and thought initially I couldn't take the meds, but I looked around online and it is said to be safe to take the pinworm medication. It even said so on Dr. Sears' website, on his "safe meds while breastfeeding page... and even though he is a doctor, he is more on the natural side comparatively speaking. link

I'm not trying to cram the med down your throat







...I just wanted you know it's said to be safe while BFing if you reach your wit's end with these little buggers. I know I have!


----------



## Kailey's mom

Great thread btw. I don't know if I've ever had them, dd, or dp. But I'd like to know for future reference (in laymens terms LOL) what are the natural treatments, for instance, if dd had them now, what exactly do I give her to get rid of them? She is allergic to milk and beef (just got skin testing done) thanks so much!!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
Have you ever had them? Really and acutely had them? Its not exactly a picnic. I had pin worms for over six months as a small child. I was too embarrassed to tell my mom what was going on. It was *excruciating*. I itched like I never have before or since, and since the itch was inside my anus there was nothing I could do about it. I tried putting creams on the outside of my bottom, inserting them inside. I tried manually removing the worms (sorry, TMI), forcing bowl movements, taking hot baths: nothing relieved the horrible, horrible itching and the feeling of things squirming around in there. I spend hours in tears of panic and discomfort, lost maybe 2-3 hours of sleep every night or more. It was horrible, absolutely torturous for me.

My daughter, 4 years old, came down with a case of them this winter. She was very wakeful for three nights, unusually so. One night she came out of bed crying with an expression of pure misery on her face. I knew that look: I remembered it well. When I checked her bottom later that night after a warm bath: sure enough: pinworms.

I would never, ever not treat pinworms in some way or another. My experience was just too horrible. How can losing nutrients to the worms, losing three hours of sleep every night, and spending hours every night in an elevated state of discomfort and panic be beneficial to someone trying to heal?

I agree with you 100% and had exactly the same miserable experience as a child. It was HORRIBLE to suffer through--suffer being the important emphasis here. I had it starting at about 7 years old, and they stayed with me until I took medication for them at around 9. I was too embarrassed to tell my parents that I was itching so terribly in my bottom, so I just suffered with it, often crying for hours at night over it. It wasn't until I was around 9 and a friend told me that SHE had them that I looked into the toilet after going to the bathroom. I was horrified to see worms in there--and there were tons of them.

I told my mom, who was also so grossed out, and she took me to the doctor. The medication worked very well at first, but could not cure them completely. My mom got mad when I would tell her a few months later they were back, and said it was because I was dirty or had dirty hands. I am one of the cleanest people I know--and felt so shamed by this. Now that I have read more about it, I suspect that the eggs were re-infecting me in my sheets or around my room.

Not treating this is not an option for any child of mine. It is a misery to live with (like living with a head full of lice) and unless you have been through it is hard to know just how bad it is.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

One other issue is that in girls they can lose there way and crawl up the vagina, causing pain and problems. This happened to me too as a child. I use to try to force myself to go to sleep early, because when I would stay up and watch TV later I would suffer with that terrible itching not only around the back, but sometimes severe pain around my vaginal area. It is a misery!


----------



## kayjayjay

I just want to say I don't intend to let anyone suffer and I'm certainly not angry with my kids for getting pinworms. I gave meds to the kids when I thought they were needed and they aren't afraid to tell me if they think they have them or if they're uncomfortable. I don't think we have them because we're dirty or gross, I think they are easy to get and easy to re-infect yourself with and hard to get rid of.

I'm talking about ways of treating them that are more natural than taking medication that kills off so much of the beneficial gut flora. I'm talking about finding a balance and creating a healthy system that doesn't help them thrive. I'm talking about seeing an opportunity to make changes both in our diet and our daily routines that keep out the worms and also keep us healthy.

I feel like if I just give everyone meds we'll go through this endless cycle of everyone taking the meds every two weeks and all of the side effects of that when it's nearly impossible to avoid the eggs and reinfection is almost certain no matter what I do.

I don't have the answers, I'm just interested in a discussion that isn't only about treating everyone, don't miss anyone, don't consider not treating, treat with the strongest meds possible, etc.


----------



## Ginny-mommy

I just wanted to add some information about Vermox (mebendazole). In my experience and from my reading I have found that Vermox has very few, if any, side effects. If your liver is impaired you may have problems, or if your wormload is heavy you may have nausea and/or diarrhea. Otherwise, it is a very safe medication. My children, myself, and my dh have had no side effects. It is helminth-specific, so it does not really do much to us. It works by blocking their uptake of glucose, so they slowly die. The OTC medication (pyrantal) is the one that is reported to cause more side effects.

Also, I recently read in a 2006 medical text written for doctors that it is best to treat 3 times: the first time, at 2 weeks, and again at 4 weeks. However, most docs just treat twice. I think undertreatment is a big cause of reinfection.

Additionally, if you don't have insurance or just want to do extra treatments you can obtain the medicine online from an overseas provider. The ones based in Australia or New Zealand are the best, IMO. Apparently, it is an OTC medicine there and not too expensive.


----------



## mom000203

hi moms- i am glad to see i am not the only one suffering with this pinworm thing- well, i am not putting that correctly because i wouldn't wish this on my enemies- i just mean i am so glad there is somewhere i can read and vent discreetly about what is going on with us !- so to get on with it, i just feel so disgusted right now- at night i feel like i have things crawling all over me just like the mom said about "feeling like the spider is on you"- you see, our 5 yr old daughter woke up crying for 3 nights about intense itching (but no mentions during the day- i inspected during the day and saw no rash and didn't have any idea what the trouble could be)-

until i said to my husband on the 3rd night of upset "well let's take a look right now and try to see what she is talking about"- what i saw has made me so ill and so frightened and so intensely worried and i don't know how to get over it!!- i saw many many worms going in and out of her anus and in and out of her vagina- i was in a state of absolute shock and was so upset- it was inconceivable to me that this could ever happen to me and my family- i was stunned- totally afraid -i sound naive i am sure- but it is just unbelievable what that pinworm scene looked like and it is the most horrifc thing i have ever seen- i am sorry for the graphics but i am wondering: has anyone seen this ?- anyhow, so i ran to the computer (this was all at midnight) and read all about it including taking sticky tape samples to your doctor- the next morning we rushed her to the doctor and the doctor happened to have a job shadow of all days to have one- (a young md nearly finished her training)-the doctor asked "would you mind if she consulted first and i then i will come in after to read her notes and follow through?" - i was like "oh great i am already so upset and embarrassed about this, now 2 physicians (instead of just 1) have to know our story"- but i said "ok" anyway- well the new doctor in training was so repulsed by my "reason for visit" and if you had seen the look of horror on her face from my little stick tape in a baggy... anyhow and she told me "that is very very dirty, you should not touch, go wash your hands, oh my, this is very dirty" etc etc and then asked my daugher if her nose was itchy and then she inspected her hair and scalp! -(i guess looking for lice to see how filthy of a family we really were??? and the nose question i have no idea what that was all about but now i feel like i have an itchy nose all the time!) -anyhow, i was feeling really shameful and even more upset at this point- finally the real doctor came in and said "don't worry it is very common -especially in the slums of iran where i come from, where people's hygeine is very poor- i had it as a young child myself back in iran" he said- i was briefly comforted by his admission but mostly embarrassed that i heard the words "poor hygeine"- aaaaaaaaaah! i am still so upset by all this everybody!! anyhow, he gave us vermox and my husband went later in the day with our 2 older boys (7 yr old twins)- anyhow, i could not help but see what was going on again with my daughter and the 2 boys that night- my husband was saying "let the medicine do the work- don't worry about it- there is no need to do that" blah blah blah- but i COULD NOT HELP MYSELF! i was just so horrified by what i saw the night before and so scared and shocked and worried and upset etc etc- well, this time i saw probably 50 worms going absolutely insane, looking a little less healthy (they were smaller and more curled up) but wriggling like mad in a terrible frenzy all around her anus and vagina- i had read on the internet that "after you take the meds, you may see them in the feces and not to worry, the pinworms are just exiting the body" but i was SHOCKED by the sheer number of them- has anyone else ever seen this many??? i could not find a single post that talked about how many one can see etc- to continue, i took my sticky tape again and taped them all up because i couldn't bear to see them on her- our 2 boys were fine by the way, they both had the pinworms too but just 1 or 2 could be seen at night but 1 of our son's did bed wet for several days last week and we had no idea why (now we know why) and both boys had a few odd behavioural issues that we can now possibly explain- anyhow, but it is my daughter that i am most worried about- i just snuck in again tonight (the 3rd night since diagnosis) and saw a few dead ones around her- like 7 or 8- at least they were not moving- has anyone else had any such experience like mine??? i am reeeeeeeaaally having trouble coping with this- i have not told any of my friends or family and i cannot settle down to sleep- up until 1am feeling like i have things crawling all over me... anyhow thanks much guys-


----------



## mom000203

a


----------



## Panserbjorne

First of all, I am terribly sorry. I can't imagine what that must have been like, and it was HORRIBLE (cannot emphasize that enough) of that doctor to behave in that way. Pinworms (or threadworms) are VERY common. They have little to nothing to do with hygiene-in terms of how you keep your house, wash your hands etc. and I am in shock that you had to go through that. I for one would be filing a complaint. It is totally unacceptable to be treated in that way.

The reason it's more common "in the slums" is that there is alot more close contact with other people. In "wealthier" parts people lived further apart so when a family got it it was contained. They are highly contagious so when you have a large group of people living together (or going to school together) then you do tend to see a mass infestation. Also, in "wealthier" parts once an outbreak happened they had access to treatment whereas impoverished people would not.

Pinworms are always all around us which is why they are a very common childhood complaint. In fact you don't ever need to touch them....the eggs can be inhaled. You see that many people on this board have been through it and I doubt all (if any) of them are living in the slums.

That does sounds unsettling and I have not seen that many at once....but understand that that does not mean ANYTHING. There are different stages, like anything else. You clearly caught it at a highly active time.

Metasequoia...if you are still out there just email me, I'll 'splain later.
You have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## mombh

I really have no words of wisdom, just







to you and your family.
I also think that both dr.'s were outa line and totally unproffesional!!!!
I would also file a complaint, the one in training has no business continuing her training if this is the way she behaves when faced with a very common occurance in childhood.

Where we live, we even get notices from the school every so often about "confirmed cases of pinworms" in some of the classes and then they explain the symptoms advising parents to seek treatment if they notice such symptoms.

hopefully you will see an improvement soon and take all the good advice from this thread


----------



## HarperRose

bump!!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## immamama

My kids have never had them - but I remember having them once as a child. My mama said that you can get them from poorly cooked pork. Not sure if this still holds true. But anyways.


----------



## Ginny-mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *immamama* 
My kids have never had them - but I remember having them once as a child. My mama said that you can get them from poorly cooked pork. Not sure if this still holds true. But anyways.

I think you are thinking of trichinosis. This comes from undercooked pork.

Pinworms (enterobius vermicularis) are exclusive to humans. You can only get them from another human host.


----------



## chiromamma

We have had pinworms in our family a few times. We did the pumpkin seeds and carrots with some success, we resorted to OTC tx once or twice with no success. The best and most thorough treatment for us has been gaia herbs parasite blend. It comes in vegetarian capsules and works like a dream.
One of my DC seems somewhat prone to the critters so she's pretty careful with her diet...limiting (you guessed it) refined carbs and sugars.


----------



## rainbowmama

bump! Thanks!


----------



## moondiapers

We just got over a case using food grade diatomaceous earth.


----------



## Ginny-mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
We just got over a case using food grade diatomaceous earth.

How exactly did you use it? Does it have any side effects?


----------



## moondiapers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ginny-mommy* 
How exactly did you use it? Does it have any side effects?

I added it to our smoothies in the morning, every morning to 2 weeks. It's tasteless. I wanted to make sure to use it more than 10 days because that's how long the lifecycle of a pinworm is.

http://www.perma-guard.com/


----------



## kayjayjay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
We just got over a case using food grade diatomaceous earth.

Wow, I was wondering if this would help...I've been researching diatomaceous earth because we recently got chickens. This is good to know.


----------



## mbravebird

We're in the midst of treating with food-grade diatomaceous earth. I saw big results around day 9 or 10. Still doing it; it has other benefits besides parasite control, too. Here's a good link that summarizes:
http://www.earthworkshealth.com/How-...arth-Works.php


----------



## BaBaBa




----------



## heidirk

Thanks very much, I am now satisfied that DS does NOT have them.


----------



## PlayaMama

um, so i'm not sure about the toxin idea, my dd 7 months has them, she is exclusively bf (starting some solids now) , so it seems like there would be way more toxins in any other member of the family....

anyway, our doctor wants to make sure that it is pinworms, i'm not certain myself since she hasn't bee acting oddly at all, but there were worms in her diaper, oh yuck, it is so gross! so, i have to take a sample and send it to the lab, i'm bummed about the chemicals but i really can't see myself getting her to eat garlic at this age.

glad to read this thread and realize i'm not alone!

any more ideas about babies and worms? she did eat some dirt the other day, and she chewed on my shoe for about three seconds.

ETA!!!! FINALLY I'VE FOUND MY POST. IT WAS NOT WORMS IN HER DIAPER, IT WAS THE SEED STRANDS FROM BANANAS. i guess the organic ones were really fibrous. i discovered this my looking at one under a microscope (ew i know but i'm a nerdy science person) and i could see the seeds attached to one another.


----------



## mombh

Thanks for the info and links about the diatomaceous earth.....I had always assume it was only a pest control. Anybody know anything about this stuff and food allegies. I would like to give my ds 5 some, I don't know that he hs worms right now but he does have food allergies, and constipation (which could both be linked to parasites). Iwould love to hear more of your experiences with diromaceous.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
um, so i'm not sure about the toxin idea, my dd 7 months has them, she is exclusively bf (starting some solids now) , so it seems like there would be way more toxins in any other member of the family....

not necessarily. If she has imbalanced gut flora from yeast then she could be more toxic. Not saying it's the case, but something to think about.


----------



## KMK_Mama

I have been reading this thread the last few days for no other reason than it being interesting and wouldn't you know...to my HORROR I saw a pinworm on my sons anus tonight after he was whining about his "butt butt." OMG, the horror. I am completely GROSSED out. The worst part....my anus has been itchy the last few days as well and I just kept shrugging it off. NOT treating is NOT an option for us so I just went out and bought Pin X and we all just took a dose. Puke.

I hope the medicine works, but I know tomorrow I'll be washing sheets and clothes and disinfecting everything else!!


----------



## KMK_Mama

Does anyone know WHAT kills pinworm eggs on surfaces? I keep reading that Lysol does not kill them, and I hate Lysol and would never use that anyways, but what DOES kill them? Should I bleach my whole house or what?? Thanks!


----------



## e.Rishavy

deleted


----------



## MamaWindmill

Have you gone to a HCP? The meds they give you work because the first dose kills the adults, and then the second dose kills their eggs. I don't know why the OP in this thread says the medicine doesn't kill all the worms, because it does...?

Anyway, good luck. This must be really traumatic for everyone in your house.







:


----------



## moondiapers

Food Grade diatomaceous earth works. Put it in your morning smoothies. It's tasteless. I'd do it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fiestabeth

I think I have these, and at least one dd too, and I am so grossed out.







I just called my doc's nurse and she's going to call back. Do I need to wait until we've all started treatment to start laundering everything? Ew. I feel so pukey.

I have oil of oregano. Should we start taking that?


----------



## kayjayjay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaWindmill* 
Have you gone to a HCP? The meds they give you work because the first dose kills the adults, and then the second dose kills their eggs. I don't know why the OP in this thread says the medicine doesn't kill all the worms, because it does...?

The meds only kill the worms, they do not kill the eggs. Reinfection is very likely, so since the worms have a 2-week life cycle, a second dose is taken to kill any worms that were ingested as eggs when the first dose was taken. I hope that makes sense.

The hardest thing about these, imo, is that it's nearly impossible to keep little ones from re-infecting themselves, because they scratch the itchy bottom and then put fingers in their mouths. If you can address that, by keeping pants on your kids and washing first thing in the morning and such, then that makes it much more likely you will get rid of them with two treatments. Cleaning floors, washing towels and sheets, and the like, are also part of this. Just try to think where the eggs might be.

I haven't tried the diatomaceous earth, but it sounds very promising to me. If we get them again I will certainly try it.

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## momster

DS (3.5yo) had pinworms in his poo Sunday pm. We immediately started Cina homeopathic, raw garlic (which he took a few times but won't take now), pumpkin seeds (which he doesn't like), no simple carbs and began all the cleaning and washing required.

Monday night we all took Vermox. He has never taken any nonhomeopathic medicine before this, nor have I in the last 5 years, so you can probably imagine my desperation in resorting to this med. However, as meds go, it sounded pretty benign.

The medication insert said it could take up to 3 days to kill the adult worms. seven hours short of 3 days, he still has live worms in his poo. The doc says to wait 4 more days and recommended a different homeopathic.

How many days after Vermox did you still have live adult worms?

I have been giving him prunes to keep stools regular - could I have wiped out the Vermox too quickly?

I've read about heating house to 95 to kill the eggs, but how does this work if they live in the body at temps higher than that? Does is make them hatch and then die?

BTW, my son eats no grains, just meat, veggies, eggs, fruit for the most part. He had had some sugar recently in the past few weeks (this was very new for him), so I'm thinking that opened his immune system to the pinworms.

Thanks for any suggestions/info.

Oh and by the way, I've been googling for hours to find out the answers to my questions about Vermox and why we're still seeing live worms, but just can't find any specifics.


----------



## FancyD

I had pin worms as a child, and it was awful.







I do not believe they are helpful in anyway, IMO.


----------



## MamaWindmill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayjayjay* 
The meds only kill the worms, they do not kill the eggs. Reinfection is very likely, so since the worms have a 2-week life cycle, a second dose is taken to kill any worms that were ingested as eggs when the first dose was taken. I hope that makes sense.

The hardest thing about these, imo, is that it's nearly impossible to keep little ones from re-infecting themselves, because they scratch the itchy bottom and then put fingers in their mouths. If you can address that, by keeping pants on your kids and washing first thing in the morning and such, then that makes it much more likely you will get rid of them with two treatments. Cleaning floors, washing towels and sheets, and the like, are also part of this. Just try to think where the eggs might be.

I haven't tried the diatomaceous earth, but it sounds very promising to me. If we get them again I will certainly try it.

Good luck, everyone.









Let me rephrase - the second dose kills the now-hatched juvenile worms before they can lay eggs.


----------



## SevenVeils

About parasites and health:

I think that some people are misunderstanding some things about the relationship of these two things.

I will use the analogy of fleas on dogs.

A dog which is less healthy may well carry a heavier flea load than another dog (even in the same household, same food, same routines) which is less healthy for whatever reason. This is pretty common knowledge.

But the fleas are not sucking toxins out of the dog's bloodstream, they are feeding upon the dog's actual blood, thereby further weakening the health of the dog. Enough fleas will actually kill an animal.

My dog has no fleas (I do not use any flea products). But if I were to take him to an area which was infested with fleas, he would undoubtedly come home with some fleas hitching a ride, regardless of his diet and his health. Then I would have to take steps to eradicate them.

The same goes for humans and parasites such as pinworms. They do not do a job, they are not there to cleanse toxins and then mysteriously vanish. If your child has never had them it is not an indication of superior health, it means that they never got any pinworm eggs in their mouth.

I think some of this confusion just may be because of the fact that in _very extreme circumstances_ fly maggots are used to trim the edges of necrotic or infected wounds. I don't know whether this is ever used in humans, but in any case yes, in that case it is a 'worm' which is 'doing a job'.

But that is a closely monitored situation. That is not a wild infection, nor are wild fly larvae used. And it is not a parasitic issue at all.


----------



## Panserbjorne

but you realize that there are a large number of holistic vets that would not treat for fleas, but instead alter the nutrient intake of the animal and use things to optimize utilization of said nutrients, right? Just like with mosquitoes who won't feed on a person who is adequately nourished upping certain nutrients in the animals diet will discourage the fleas and leave them looking for alternate "hosts."


----------



## MamaWindmill

Where in the world are people getting the idea that mosquitoes avoid healthy people?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaWindmill* 
Where in the world are people getting the idea that mosquitoes avoid healthy people?

B-1 (thiamine) gives out an odor through the skin that repels mosquitoes, black flies and gnats. It is a nutrient that is rapidly used up in stress and that most people don't get enough of anyway. Anyone that has an adrenal, thyroid or hypothalamus issue will be especially depleted. It can also be rapidly depleted with alcoholism and is often not present in adequate amounts in cases of mental illness. I came across this years ago and even people IRL comment because me and my kids don't get bitten while everyone around us does. It's a useful bit of info. Feel free to ignore it.

http://www.scrumptiouslyrealnutritio...mins/vb1.shtml
http://www.answers.com/topic/thiamine
http://naturalmedicine.suite101.com/...mosquito_bites
http://www.highland-midge.co.uk/high...ge-science.htm
http://www.drugs.com/ppa/thiamin-hydrochloride-b1.html
http://www.chemeurope.com/lexikon/e/Thiamine/

Many people claim it hasn't been "clinically proven" but it's rare that vitamin therapy ever is for obvious reasons. There is a good amount of anecdotal evidence. The proof in in the pudding. You can keep your repellent, I'll keep my nutrients.

As with most anything proper nourishment can protect against so much.


----------



## *honeybee*

My holistic MD told me the same thing, and it works! I was shocked. I used to get eaten alive and for the past few years I haven't been touched though I am out all the time. I am often skeptical of things like this, but I'm glad I tried it.


----------



## WuWei

Joel V. Weinstock, M.D.
Professor of Medicine
Immunology
Tufts University, School of Graduate Biomedical Sciences

_The major hypothesis of one of our projects is that modern day lack of exposure to intestinal helminths is an important factor contributing to the growth of IBD. It is believed that childhood exposure to helminths modulates the mucosal immune system, which affords this protection."_
http://www.tufts.edu/sackler/immunol...ock/index.html

Basically, the "parasites" are beneficial.

_"These worms, or helminths, have a paradoxical effect on the host. Rather than induce inflammation, which is the body's typical response to invasion, the intruders calm the host immune system._"

*He references this notion "the hygiene hypothesis": as improved hygiene reduced exposure to certain infectious agents, the immune system began malfunctioning.*

If eliminating worms led to an increase in disease, could re-introducing worms actually treat these diseases? In mice, the answer was yes. Worms were used to "inoculate" against mouse asthma, Type 1 diabetes, multiple sclerosis and I.B.D.

*And this is PROFOUND:*
_In 2005, he published results from two human studies. After ingesting 2,500 microscopic T. suis eggs at 3-week intervals for 24 weeks, 23 of 29 Crohn's patients responded positively.(Crohn's disease belongs to the I.B.D. family, which also includes ulcerative colitis.)

*Twenty-one went into complete remission. In the second study, 13 of 30 ulcerative colitis patients improved compared with 4 in the 24-person placebo group.*_

_Scientists around the world are intrigued. Several large studies are under way. Trials using T. suis eggs on patients with multiple sclerosis, Crohn's and hay fever are beginning in the United States, Australia and Denmark, respectively. In Germany, scientists are planning studies on asthma and food allergies. Other European scientists, meanwhile, plan to replicate many of these experiments with Necator americanus, a human hookworm._

Bottom line: _You are not just your genetic self. You are a community of interacting organisms. This You ecosystem includes the bacteria that outnumber your genetic cells by 10 to 1, various fungi, viruses and just maybe a few parasites as well. *Disturb or remove any key player, and the whole system can come unbalanced.*
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/29/ma...l?ref=magazine
_
Here are other bioimmunological researchers investigating these concerns. _http://www.wchstv.com/newsroom/healt...ife/1854.shtml

_Links to additional research abstracts regarding intestinal health of helminth presence. _http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17343085?ordinalpos=1&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez. Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_DiscoveryPanel.P ubmed_Discovery_RA&linkpos=1&log$=relatedarticles& logdbfrom=pubmed

_Nature Clinical Practice Gastroenterology & Hepatology: _http://www.nature.com/ncpgasthep/jou...sthep0087.html
*
SUMMARY:*_ *There is now substantial human epidemiological data and several animal studies supporting the hypothesis that helminths protect the host from immunological disease.

*(source, _British Medical Journal._ -you have to register on the site to read the study which includes about 56 references; registration is free): http://gut.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/53/1/7

Pat


----------



## MamaWindmill

I would be all for anything that is safe and provides relief for Crohn's patients. I feel really bad for people with Crohn's.


----------



## Jennifer Z

I have a vague memory of pooping out a long brown worm during harvest one year (I would guess harvest...I remember the stubble around me). I picked it up and showed it to my mom (which just makes me want to go wash my hands again and shudder uncontrollably, nearly 40 years later). She sort of freaked out, had me put it in a mason jar and told dad she was taking me to the doctor. (Probably why I remember it...you don't stop harvest for ANYTHING usually).

I can't remember anything past that...don't remember taking medicine or anything, although I might have, just that mom came back and told me that she was proud of me for showing it to her and to always tell her if weird things like that happen.

Anybody have a clue what the heck that thing was? I remember it being bigger than an earthworm and sort of poop color. lol. I lived on a farm, but I think I was old enough that we didn't have livestock anymore.


----------



## kayjayjay

What an interesting thread... I never realized that there could be so much to disagree on concerning pinworms.

For those who believe that the worms can be beneficial (I believe you are probably right) how do you recommend people deal with the extreme discomfort they can cause? I rarely medicate my kids for anything, but I bought pin-x the last time we went through this because I was so desperate.

I really hate giving them the med because I just don't know what else it's killing in their bodies, but wow, we just couldn't deal with it.

JenniferZ, could it have been a roundworm? Just guessing.


----------



## WuWei

Haven't been there; and with children, I'd probably be more aggressive with comfort measures than with myself. It is easier for adults to choose to tolerate something, perhaps.

Topical xylocaine, lavender essential oil, coconut oil, butter, other oil based lubrication for comfort, witch hazel, apple cider vinegar, Epsom salt baths, oatmeal baths, apis cream, calendula ointment, Aloe Vera mixed with olive oil, tea tree oil, cornstarch, baking soda paste, would be my best bets.

Perhaps, even some topical benedryl for intense itching.

Classical homeopathy.

Pat


----------



## ~Twighlight~

WuWei

I read that study maybe two years ago and I remember feeling very validated by it. I do think parasites are beneficial for alot of reasons. Thanks for bringing that to the table. There are a couple of other MD's in the heads of their departments at other Universities that have the same stance.


----------



## FancyD

twighkight, could you link me to those studies? I have never heard of parasites being beneficial. PM is cool, too.


----------



## momster

I'm really enjoying this discussion.

You know, I think one of the reasons my son go the worms is that I've always believed it's good for him to be exposed to germs, so he touches everything and hardly anything has grossed me out until the pinworm (ok the day he leapt out of his subway seat, grabbed a bead off the dirty subway floor and popped it in his mouth, that did gross me out).

And I enjoyed all the links to Weinstock's work using T. sius worm to treat IBD. I couldn't open 2 of the links, but all the other were links to Weinstock's research.

But in one of the articles, I think it was the NY times article, they mention that deworming was begun b/c parasites can also have negative consequences, such as anemia for some parasites, and in extreme cases of pinworm - appendicitis. They also said that Weinstock chose the particular parasite used in the study because it does not cause side effects in pig farmers. They did not use pinworms in the studies for the links I opened.

So my son seems to be heavily infested. Lots of worms coming out in his poop. And he's starting to complain of severe itching over the past few days. Didn't go away with Vermox. His diet, as I said before, is already very good except for his recent addition of a bit of sweetener (and I'm talking a tiny amt of unrefined cane sugar, some agave and some raw honey). Way way less than even your typical healthy toddler eats.

So maybe the pinworms are going to help him with his dairy and gluten allergies? Or maybe he just ate a hell of a lot of eggs one day (we live in a big, very dirty city).


----------



## WuWei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD* 
twighkight, could you link me to those studies? I have never heard of parasites being beneficial. PM is cool, too.

The study to which she is referring is posted one page back. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...4&postcount=99

Pat


----------



## mommyinIL1976

I'm shocked by the number of posters saying that they wouldn't treat for pinworms or would let them run their course.

DD had them once and was miserable until they were gone.

Would you want this on your anus?:

http://abyssaldepths.files.wordpress...is-pinworm.jpg


----------



## mommyinIL1976

WARNING...VERY GRAPHIC PICTURE...BEWARE

Here's what an ascaris (roundworm) infection looks like:

http://curezone.com/image_gallery/pa...scaris/003.jpg


----------



## eclipse

holy crap!

DS and I just had pin worms. I treated them ASAP - they hurt like hell.


----------



## SevenVeils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
but you realize that there are a large number of holistic vets that would not treat for fleas, but instead alter the nutrient intake of the animal and use things to optimize utilization of said nutrients, right? Just like with mosquitoes who won't feed on a person who is adequately nourished upping certain nutrients in the animals diet will discourage the fleas and leave them looking for alternate "hosts."

Fleas and mosquitoes have never touched me. I mean, yes I've gotten the infrequent bites, but literally fleas jump on me and leap off immediately. Same with mosquitoes. I've watched them land on me, sort of walk all around looking for a tasty spot or whatever, then fly away. They almost never bite me. This has been true throughout my entire life, during times when I would eat once every two or three days, times when I have eaten nothing at all refined and didn't step foot in a grocery store for years, and all in between.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaWindmill* 
Where in the world are people getting the idea that mosquitoes avoid healthy people?









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I came across this years ago and even people IRL comment because me and my kids don't get bitten while everyone around us does. It's a useful bit of info. Feel free to ignore it.

See above. Even if there isn't another host near me, they will not bite me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaWindmill* 
I would be all for anything that is safe and provides relief for Crohn's patients. I feel really bad for people with Crohn's.

I almost certainly have Crohn's.

I also have an autoimmune disorder called Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia, and most likely (as of recently) fibromyalgia.

I had pinworms as a child.

And if it were as simple as ill health = parasite attraction, I would certainly not be having fleas and mosquitoes turning up their noses at me constantly. I was very healthy until a very few years ago. For years, I did not touch anything at all that was refined, I made my own bread and granola daily, I had goats for milk, chickens for eggs, and rabbits for meat. And a large organic garden. And my own organic fruit trees. Nothing has affected my repulsion factor to said parasites, not my diet, not my health.

So, while I do know that there is a connection there, it is not black and white. There are many other factors at play.


----------



## georgia

I have removed several posts from this thread that were in violation of the MDC UA or quoted or referenced posts that were. The MDC User Agreement requires that we:

Quote:

Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
Please also keep in mind:

Quote:

MDC serves an online community of parents, families, and parent, child and family advocates considering, learning, practicing, and advocating attachment parenting and natural family living. Our discussions concern the real world of mothering and are first and foremost, for support, information, and community. Mothering invites you to read and participate in the discussions. In doing so we ask that you agree to respect and uphold the integrity of this community. Through your direct or indirect participation here you agree to make a personal effort to maintain a comfortable and respectful atmosphere for our guests and members.
Please PM me with any questions or comments. I apologize for any inconvenience this thread's removal may have caused. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation


----------



## woo27ks

Thanks for all of the information. My dd has pinworms again - this is her 3x since February.

It makes me feel better to read that she isn't the only one.


----------



## e.Rishavy

....


----------



## chiromamma

We used grated carrot and pumpkin seeds for pinworms. Take an organic carrot, peel it and grate it using the fine part of your grater. Have your kids eat that on an empty stomach every morning, along with a handful of raw pumpkin seeds...every morning without fail. When we went through this, it became routine for months just to be sure.
You seem very distraught and I'm sorry to tell you this but it's like the OTC meds won't work. If you want to go the drug route, get a prescription. I know you said finances are tight but you're throwing away your money on Pin-x.
Yes, it's possible for pimworms to re-infest again and again but the key is to also strengthen your overall immune systems so you are not susceptible
Good luck Pinworms suck.


----------



## momster

So, our pinworms I think are back (or they never left). DS was scratching his bottom tonight and saying it was really really itchy.

We did 2 doses of mebendazole 2 wks apart. It's not quite 2 wks since the last dose.

We also did raw garlic, carrots and pumpkin seeds. I did it for 2 wks and DS did for a few days and then he wouldn't do it anymore. i was suprised he did the raw garlic at all.

We washed sheets, clothes, towels daily for one week, then frequently since then. Bathed daily for about 10 days. Bathed our dog daily and vaccumed daily for a week. We were up til 2am every morning cleaning to get rid of eggs. Cleaned all the toys. Cut nails. Washed hands, kept fingers out of mouths.

I don't know what more we could do. Our diets are very good.

I did try the black walnut tincture for a while but didn't feel like it was working. Did anybody successfully use herbs and if so how long did it take.

Oh and I never figured out which cleaners besides bleach will kill the eggs. We used diluted apple cider vinegar and putting some things in the sunlight.

Can anyone who's successfully dealt with stubborn pinworms please tell me exactly what you did?

Thank you.


----------



## moondiapers

really, honestly......diatomaceous earth works (food grade) we're still pinworm free....


----------



## kayjayjay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
really, honestly......diatomaceous earth works (food grade) we're still pinworm free....

We've dealt with stubborn pinworms before, and finally prevailed after lots of work and time, but if we get them again this will be the first thing I try. I'm ordering some to have on hand for our chickens anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## moondiapers

I just added to our food. Anything that was liquidy enough to hide it on got some added.....and I baked it into our bread. It took about 2 weeks for me to feel confident enough to stop....and that was plenty of time to have cleaned the house top to bottome twice.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Ugggh uke: NO way on this earth would I not treat worms of any kind. They are parasites and serve no purpose other than to make life miserable for the carrier.

I need to take stool samples in on the kids.


----------



## Ginny-mommy

First off, I want to say that I haven't yet tried diatomaceous earth because I didn't know about it when we had our last bout with pinworms. I'm sure it works wonders and I will try it next time...crossing my fingers that there is no next time.

Here is my approach. I give more than two doses of mebendazole (Vermox). I give at least 4 doses--all two weeks apart. All the medical information I have read says that if 2 doses don't work, then treat again. This means 4 doses in all. I say why not just do them all the first time. I have not found any evidence that this is harmful. Also, I have given my under two year old half a dose. This is what my doctor recommended. I order my mebendazole online from an overseas provider.

Also, I have stopped the cleaning madness. It can make you absolutely batty. I decided for my sanity and that of my family to stop my mission of pinworm egg killing. Of course, I did not stop the basics of sheet changing on the day of treatment, vacuuming (not obsessive), and showering everyone daily. I was going mad cleaning every surface and crevice. I realized that there was no way I was going to get them all. I had even bought a nano ultraviolet light scanner to go over every surface with. I was a crazy lady with a wand.

Something else I did and will do again is to put zinc oxide cream (desitin) on the kids' bottoms before bed every night. I think this keeps the worms from laying their eggs. It also helps with the itching.

I found this blog with lots of comments re: pinworms. It is interesting reading.
http://imperfectmommy.com/?p=152#more-152

I just remembered to add this info about taking mebendazole while breastfeeding. After reading this, I felt fine about taking it a few times while nursing. http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages...tml?1127829081


----------



## kayjayjay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ginny-mommy* 

Also, I have stopped the cleaning madness. It can make you absolutely batty. I decided for my sanity and that of my family to stop my mission of pinworm egg killing. Of course, I did not stop the basics of sheet changing on the day of treatment, vacuuming (not obsessive), and showering everyone daily. I was going mad cleaning every surface and crevice. I realized that there was no way I was going to get them all. I had even bought a nano ultraviolet light scanner to go over every surface with. I was a crazy lady with a wand.

Something else I did and will do again is to put zinc oxide cream (desitin) on the kids' bottoms before bed every night. I think this keeps the worms from laying their eggs. It also helps with the itching.
http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages...tml?1127829081

ITA with both of these. One of the side benefits of dealing with this over and over is you eventually learn to relax and focus your efforts where they're likely to do the most good.


----------



## lioralourie

if a pregnant mother has pinworms, does she really need to wait till after the birth? If so, should some family members get treated sooner?

Won't baby get them during the birthing process?

Online it says to treat the whole family at the same time...Do you all agree with this? Or is it just necessary to treat the person who is suspected of having the pinworms?

Do you keep kids out of school (no classes, playdates, etc) for that 2-4 week period?


----------



## Metasequoia

One of the kids I babysit has pinworms. I take my 3 kids to his house once a week & he comes to our house anywhere from 1-4 days a week. His mom just told me yesterday that he has pinworms. His sister has them all the time & the other family members have had them as well. Why would one family have them SO often?

So anyway, I hope we don't get them. I put Ds in his high chair yesterday & he said "ow, my butt hurts!" I figured he had a poop (he's going through that phase where he won't tell me he has a poop & never wants me to change it.







) So I went to change his diaper & there was nothing in it. He started digging at his anus. I quickly put his diaper on & washed his hands well (and mine.)
Last night I opened his diaper & checked his bum with a flashlight & didn't see anything.
I've had an intermittant itchy bum, but I had some really spicy tacos the other day & they kinda messed with my digestion.







So I had a few extra BMs - what burns going down, burns coming out.... So it could be from that. I've never experienced pinworms & neither have my kids.

Can the itching be very occasional & mild during the day with zero itching at night? Neither Ds nor I itch at night & Ds is never at his diaper trying to scratch himself.

I'll put some Weleda diaper cream on both of us just to be safe. I looked at some parasite cleanses at the wfs today but ALL of them said not to take if nursing. Ds is 2.5 - would it even be safe for my kids to take those cleanses (ages 8.5, 5.5 & 2.5)?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
One of the kids I babysit has pinworms. I take my 3 kids to his house once a week & he comes to our house anywhere from 1-4 days a week. His mom just told me yesterday that he has pinworms. His sister has them all the time & the other family members have had them as well. *Why would one family have them SO often?*


That's the question I keep trying to highlight.


----------



## Metasequoia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
That's the question I keep trying to highlight.

Fwiw, I'm with you on the overall health connection.

Do you know if I can give ALL of my kids the parasite cleanses from the wfs? If I'm going to do anything, I'd prefer it was herbal.


----------



## eclipse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
One of the kids I babysit has pinworms. I take my 3 kids to his house once a week & he comes to our house anywhere from 1-4 days a week. His mom just told me yesterday that he has pinworms. His sister has them all the time & the other family members have had them as well. Why would one family have them SO often?


One family would get them so frequently because they are very easy to pass. Once one person has them, they can be passed easily from person to person even while treating because the eggs can't be seen with the naked eye and can live for weeks on any surface. Also, treatments don't kill the eggs, so if you don't follow up on treatment in two weeks, there's a good chance you'll get them again.


----------



## eclipse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lioralourie* 
if a pregnant mother has pinworms, does she really need to wait till after the birth? If so, should some family members get treated sooner?

Won't baby get them during the birthing process?

Online it says to treat the whole family at the same time...Do you all agree with this? Or is it just necessary to treat the person who is suspected of having the pinworms?

Do you keep kids out of school (no classes, playdates, etc) for that 2-4 week period?


From what I understand, the meds (kif you're talking about something like PinX) don't get absorbed into your system, or they do but in very small amounts. They pass through your intestines and paralyze the worms and you pass both the worms and the meds in your stool. I suspect they warn bfing and pregnany moms not to take it for the same reasons they tell you not to take anything else - CYA. Maybe check with an OB or Midwife to see what they have to say about it?


----------



## Metasequoia

Usually things will say "check with your doctor if you're pregnant or nursing" - the parasite cleanses I saw just said "do not take if pregnant or nursing." I'd be interested in hearing what a doctor would say though.

I'll have to wait until Friday to ask. Wonder how Mercola feels about pinworms...


----------



## lioralourie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
Fwiw, I'm with you on the overall health connection.

Do you know if I can give ALL of my kids the parasite cleanses from the wfs? If I'm going to do anything, I'd prefer it was herbal.

There's a good product I hear, called PARA GONE The best prices I've found are here

http://www.health-n-energy.net


----------



## lioralourie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
Usually things will say "check with your doctor if you're pregnant or nursing" - the parasite cleanses I saw just said "do not take if pregnant or nursing." I'd be interested in hearing what a doctor would say though.

I'll have to wait until Friday to ask. Wonder how Mercola feels about pinworms...

Here http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1837.htm it says that

Mebendazole (Vermox) and Albendazole (Albenza) are a Class C drug
"C - Fetal risk revealed in studies in animals but not established or not studied in humans; may use if benefits outweigh risk to fetus"

and
Pyrantel pamoate (Pin-Rid, Pin-X) is a Class D drug.
"D - Fetal risk shown in humans; use only if benefits outweigh risk to fetus"

Now it's interesting that the Class D drug is OTC and the others if I'm not mistaken are Rx only (?!)


----------



## lioralourie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
One of the kids I babysit has pinworms. I take my 3 kids to his house once a week & he comes to our house......
Can the itching be very occasional & mild during the day with zero itching at night? Neither Ds nor I itch at night & Ds is never at his diaper trying to scratch himself.

http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1837.htm says that most cases are totally asymptomatic...

which is a little bit scary!


----------



## lioralourie

Can we start a big list of natural cures and tips/guideline??

I'll start--can others help me review the thread a bit, too, and add on? Feel free to edit this.

NON-RX CURES

1) CINA homeopathic remedy 200C 200 C of this remedy (http://a2zhomeopathy.com can overnight it), put 2 pellets in a 4 oz. of spring water and bang the bottle against your hand (called succussing) 8 or so times and then take 1T of this mother bottle and add to 4 oz. of water in a cup ( that you will use only for remedy) and take one tbls from this cup of the remedy and repeat the following week if need be.

2) PARA GONE The best prices I've found are here http://www.health-n-energy.net

3) DIATOMACEOUS EARTH (food grade) bake in foods, add to smoothies for at least 2 weeks (?) or indefinitely for prevention

TIPS & GUIDELINES
1. Wash hands frequently with soap and warm water.
2.
3) Wash sheets, clothes, towels daily for a time, then frequently afterward for approx. 4 weeks.
4) Bathe daily for 1-2 weeks (animals included, ideally).
5) Vacuum/wet mop daily for a time.
6) Clean toys, piano, keyboards, anything kids may touch frequently and/or mouth.
7) Trim nails.
8) Worms exit anus at night so place petroleum or better yet a non petroleum jelly or diaper creme.
9) DO: eat raw pumpkin seeds, raw garlic, raw carrots, ....

Comfort measures for extreme cases: Topical xylocaine, lavender essential oil, coconut oil, butter, other oil based lubrication for comfort, witch hazel, apple cider vinegar, Epsom salt baths, oatmeal baths, apis cream, calendula ointment, Aloe Vera mixed with olive oil, tea tree oil, cornstarch, baking soda paste, would be my best bets. Perhaps, even some topical benadryl for intense itching.


----------



## lioralourie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lioralourie* 
Mebendazole (Vermox) and Albendazole (Albenza) are a Class C drug
"C - Fetal risk revealed in studies in animals but not established or not studied in humans; may use if benefits outweigh risk to fetus"

and
Pyrantel pamoate (Pin-Rid, Pin-X) is a Class D drug.
"D - Fetal risk shown in humans; use only if benefits outweigh risk to fetus"

Now it's interesting that the Class D drug is OTC and the others if I'm not mistaken are Rx only (?!)

however I just read what another poster linked to: http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages...tml?1127829081 Dr. Hale saying it seems ok to take Mebendazole.


----------



## lioralourie

oh My Bad. the OP has a fine summary of the info. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
Usually things will say "check with your doctor if you're pregnant or nursing" - the parasite cleanses I saw just said "do not take if pregnant or nursing." I'd be interested in hearing what a doctor would say though.

I'll have to wait until Friday to ask. Wonder how Mercola feels about pinworms...

just about all natural marketed parasitics are contraindicated in breastfeeding. Many are contraindicated for kiddos as well. The exception would be homeopathy.


----------



## Metasequoia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lioralourie* 
Here http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1837.htm it says that

Mebendazole (Vermox) and Albendazole (Albenza) are a Class C drug
"C - Fetal risk revealed in studies in animals but not established or not studied in humans; may use if benefits outweigh risk to fetus"

and
Pyrantel pamoate (Pin-Rid, Pin-X) is a Class D drug.
"D - Fetal risk shown in humans; use only if benefits outweigh risk to fetus"

Now it's interesting that the Class D drug is OTC and the others if I'm not mistaken are Rx only (?!)

I was referring to the herbal parasite cleanses at the wfs.


----------



## Metasequoia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
just about all natural marketed parasitics are contraindicated in breastfeeding. Many are contraindicated for kiddos as well. The exception would be homeopathy.

Ugh, so I can't use the herbal stuff?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lioralourie*
http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1837.htm says that most cases are totally asymptomatic...

which is a little bit scary!

I'm okay with us having them as long as we're asymptomatic...


----------



## Panserbjorne

I wouldn't...especially given the other things you are dealing with. But that's just one person's opinion.


----------



## Metasequoia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I wouldn't...especially given the other things you are dealing with. But that's just one person's opinion.

You mean the adrenal stuff?

So you think I should use homeopathics or nuttin'?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Yes. You are taking quite a bit as it is. I wouldn't add anything else at this point without consulting your doc. I understand it's all nourishing, but there can still be interactions.

the upside to homeopathic is that they are either going to work or they aren't. When you get the mid range potencies there isn't much of a risk. I wouldn't be concerned about taking a remedy.


----------



## amis2girls

thanks for the info!


----------



## RadiantMama

What are adult symptoms?

Do you recommend meds for the child?

Should we do the couch cover, too?

thanks.


----------



## melmcwhorter

I've been obsessing about these since my 14 month old son was diagnosed with these four weeks ago.

After a lot of rigamorole & two doses of the meds, which I'll spare everyone on this thread, it seems I still have them (the whole family seems to have gotten them).

Can someone please confirm for me that if the eggs never get into my mouth, eventually what I have now in my body will die off. Is this correct? I'd like to avoid taking more meds at this point, and I've got the preventive behaviors pretty much down-pat by now. I think these last one(s) are just the last remaining eggs that have hatched inside me (this is just awful to think about), rather than a re-infection. I could be wrong, of course.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KMK_Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melmcwhorter* 
I've been obsessing about these since my 14 month old son was diagnosed with these four weeks ago.

After a lot of rigamorole & two doses of the meds, which I'll spare everyone on this thread, it seems I still have them (the whole family seems to have gotten them).

Can someone please confirm for me that if the eggs never get into my mouth, eventually what I have now in my body will die off. Is this correct? I'd like to avoid taking more meds at this point, and I've got the preventive behaviors pretty much down-pat by now. I think these last one(s) are just the last remaining eggs that have hatched inside me (this is just awful to think about), rather than a re-infection. I could be wrong, of course.

Thanks in advance.

I'd get 1 more dose for the whole family.

When we had them I did 3 doses of Pin-X for everyone and a 4th dose for me and my son. I wanted those little buggers GONE. I wasn't messing around.







We haven't had them again.


----------



## imagine21

I just want to chime in to relay what happened to my DD. She is 13, has never had pinworms but seemed to have picked them up at sleep away summer camp. Well they CAUSED appendicitis and she had to come home from camp and have emergency surgery. When they did the pathology on the appendix, they found pinworms. After researching it, the chance of appendicitis increases up to 70% in the presence of pinworms. The chance of infertility caused by a ruptured appendix is increased significantly. DD's experience may be uncommon, but it happened.


----------



## WuWei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imagine21* 
I just want to chime in to relay what happened to my DD. She is 13, has never had pinworms but seemed to have picked them up at sleep away summer camp. Well they CAUSED appendicitis and she had to come home from camp and have emergency surgery. When they did the pathology on the appendix, they found pinworms. After researching it, the chance of appendicitis increases up to 70% in the presence of pinworms. The chance of infertility caused by a ruptured appendix is increased significantly. DD's experience may be uncommon, but it happened.


I would really focus on gut healing. Especially after the assault of emergency surgery, antibiotics (I assume), and the pinworms as a precipitating issue. Where to start? Help 101

Pat


----------



## imagine21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I would really focus on gut healing. Especially after the assault of emergency surgery, antibiotics (I assume), and the pinworms as a precipitating issue. Where to start? Help 101

Pat

Thanks Pat. I have her on probiotics, black walnut, tumeric, garlic, high doses of beta carotene, essential oils etc...She is feeling better. The good thing is that the pinworms have been asymtomatic (with the exception of the appendicitis)


----------



## WuWei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imagine21* 
Thanks Pat. I have her on probiotics, black walnut, tumeric, garlic, high doses of beta carotene, essential oils etc...She is feeling better. The good thing is that the pinworms have been asymptomatic (with the exception of the appendicitis)


An alternate perspective, is that the pinworms are present for a reason. Correcting the *underlying* issue, rather than anti-parasitics is a consideration.

Often, we have gut dysbiosis due to blocked detox pathways, poor nutrient bio-availability secondary to inadequate stomach acid, heavy metal toxicity. Probiotics are not a 'generic' treatment. There are whole food probiotics, and natural food enzymes which have helped to maintain symbiotic balance in the gut microbials for eons before bottle probiotics were sold.

I'm glad she is doing well!

Pat


----------



## ManiacMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 
Does anyone know WHAT kills pinworm eggs on surfaces? I keep reading that Lysol does not kill them, and I hate Lysol and would never use that anyways, but what DOES kill them? Should I bleach my whole house or what?? Thanks!

I was wondering if you ever got an answer to your question about the pinworm eggs? I've just discovered my soon to be 8 yr old has pinworms. We did the Reese's Pinworm medicine (moneyback coupon by the way) and now I'm gathering my wits (what's left) and strength to do all the washing of the sheets, underwear, towles... does anyone know if you have to do the comforters too?... and vacuuming everything in sight. You know, cleaning like your mother-in-law was coming over or something (mine hates me). I've tied a bandana around my face while stripping the beds (lol) so I don't breathe in the damn eggs but I need to know too if there's anything that will actually kill the eggs??


----------



## abemom2

3 weeks ago, my 4 1/2 yr. old DS brought home a note from school saying there was a case of pinworms.

For the past week, he was itching around, and I checked him, found nothing.
Tonight I found worms going in and out. My 18 month old has been waking up the last few nights, but he was totally clean. Nothing at all there.

My DS's diet is not good, but he's a picky eater.... That won't work. I've tried. I totally agree that this helps the issue be much worse, but he *refuses* veg., carrots...

What would be best considering his eating habits?

1. Diamotasceous Earth - How much daily?? This I have at home.







I would like to give it to all 3 of my kids. I'm preg. so I'll avoid it for now. Can I put it in apple juice, or is that a no-no? (We don't normally drink this, but I need somthing that will cover up the taste.

2. My Calendula cream is done, so would Coconut Oil also work? How many times a day do I put it on my kids?

3. What homeopathic remedy should I get?

4. What else can I do?

Please answer, as he's really suffering.

Ana


----------



## e.Rishavy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lioralourie* 
Here http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1837.htm it says that

Pyrantel pamoate (Pin-Rid, Pin-X) is a Class D drug.
"D - Fetal risk shown in humans; use only if benefits outweigh risk to fetus"

Now it's interesting that the Class D drug is OTC and the others if I'm not mistaken are Rx only (?!)

And I found that out after I developed a sever reaction to the med!!!


----------



## e.Rishavy

....deleted


----------



## moondiapers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e.Rishavy* 
And I found that out after I developed a sever reaction to the med!!!

interesting....Dr. Hale says it's a class C and so does the book at my GP's office. He recommended it over Vermox because the med is only minimally absorbed by the host.


----------



## seemfrog

one of my boys has been waking up several times a night lately, and he has been much more whiny, easily goes to melt-down mode. At night he is squirmy and whiny like he is not fully awake, and won't calm down and go back to sleep when I am lying next to him.
He was also itching "back there" and I have been hyper-sensitive to observe this, I ask if its itching, I check, but I have never seen anything!
Any of the medications they say to make sure you have confirmation first...
I have checked before bed, checked when he says its itchy, checked randomly... I haven't gone in the middle of the night with a flashlight... but this is driving me crazy to know if I am dealing with pin worms or not! I'd rather not go through the clothing and bed sheet washing like a mad person if its not.
Anyone seem to have a mild case where you never really see them and they only seem to be bothersome once in a while?
thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Momof-3

Does anyone know if DE is safe during pregnancy? I'm 25 weeks pregnant withmy third and found out a couple weeks ago, that myself, my 3 year old, and probably my 2 year old all have it. My 2 year old JUST started complaining, so I bet she does. Is DE safe for me to take? What kinda of dosages for each person and where can I buy it?? I've done some research, but can't find much as far as dosing and safety during pregnancy....
Thanks!


----------



## RedCoral

hi, It almost seems like my imagination, but my almost 4yr old dd seems to get pinworms almost every few months, we are not usually medication takers, so I know all the natural treatments,and they seem to take a long time and then, I think she's all good a few months pass and she has them again....also it just seems she has sickness after sickness, pinworms, cold, pinkeye, planter wart...etc. is this normal for a young alternative, non-vaccinated, vegetarian, healthy eater?!? help please Im a single mom with not much family around and I just feel I am failing her in the health area....we eat good,, sugars and wheat are very very rare in our diet, she eats lots of greens, citrus, nuts, water, and all the good stuff..takes a multi vitamin. clothes are always cleaned, keep the house clean, don't use chemicals, she gets lots of fresh air!!I just don't get it, is this normal?!please help! I feel like going the doctors way and gettin the 2step meds to get rid of these nasty worms..but could there be a underlying problem?!? do u think a raw diet would be a good idea for a 4yr old, to cleanse?! is there more I could be doing for her health?! sorry so long, I just need some help!!thanks!!


----------



## mystic~mama

.


----------



## mystic~mama

.


----------



## moondiapers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
DD just saw worms in her BM a few days ago...trying to figure out what to do. We have a dog and a cat...I guess we all need to be treated?

I called a Pediatrician who said that "it just doesn't happen in this country" people just don't get worms unless they traveled out of the country ---- What!?

she doesn't seem to know what she is talking about.

I had them as a kid, the DR gave me one pill and said I would never have them again...

DP is very concerned and doesn't even want DD in our bed, he acts like she is diseased or something. Says she is dropping eggs everywhere. I am not as freaked out about it I guess....

Tell DP it's too late, she's already breathed in the eggs since they are the size of dust particals and easily become airborne.


----------



## mystic~mama

.


----------



## nataliachick7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
I'm confused on what you mean...

what's it too late for?

DP is concerned about contaminating our bed with them I guess....

He can get them simply from breathing since they can be airborne.


----------



## MsBirdie

we have had them twice in 5 years. Homeopath gave us a 2 step prescription for the whole family, had us sanitize all bedding pjs and undies in hot water and used vinegar on the toys and bathroom surfaces. They were gone after that with no problem. I say get the prescription, and I usually never say that; they are just annoying little buggers.


----------



## lonegirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
DD just saw worms in her BM a few days ago...trying to figure out what to do. We have a dog and a cat...I guess we all need to be treated?

I called a Pediatrician who said that "it just doesn't happen in this country" people just don't get worms unless they traveled out of the country ---- What!?

she doesn't seem to know what she is talking about.

I had them as a kid, the DR gave me one pill and said I would never have them again...

DP is very concerned and doesn't even want DD in our bed, he acts like she is diseased or something. Says she is dropping eggs everywhere. I am not as freaked out about it I guess....

Just wanted to let you know that Dogs and Cats don't get pinworms...horses do but not dogs and cats.


----------



## sbgrace

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
DD just saw worms in her BM a few days ago...trying to figure out what to do. We have a dog and a cat...I guess we all need to be treated?

I called a Pediatrician who said that "it just doesn't happen in this country" people just don't get worms unless they traveled out of the country ---- What!?

she doesn't seem to know what she is talking about.

I had them as a kid, the DR gave me one pill and said I would never have them again...

DP is very concerned and doesn't even want DD in our bed, he acts like she is diseased or something. Says she is dropping eggs everywhere. I am not as freaked out about it I guess....

Seeing worms...what did they look like? Little white threads or rice pieces or ? You need to know what type of worm you have. You don't usually see pinworms in poop. You can see roundworms though. My son had hookworm and we live in an area of the country where that supposedly doesn't happen. My child always wears shoes too. So no way do worm infections not happen in this country. I'd switch peds? Pets can't carry pinworms. They can carry roundworms (and hookworm, etc.) though. You need to know what you're dealing with as the other types of worms are more serious. You will treat the entire family for worms (exception: pregnancy, meds contraindicated). So until she's treated it doesn't matter much. You probably all have them. But I freaked out too about my kid jumping in my bed. Wash all the bedclothes on hot and dry on hot the day of treatment each time.


----------



## moondiapers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
I'm confused on what you mean...

what's it too late for?

DP is concerned about contaminating our bed with them I guess....

It's too late because you and dp have both likely allready breathed in eggs and been infected....which means you've infected your bed yourselves.


----------



## mystic~mama




----------



## mystic~mama

thx


----------



## moondiapers

Yes report it to the school....it could have come from anywhere....even the playground. It knows no social bounds.


----------



## mystic~mama

.


----------



## WuWei

List of peer-reviewed, Journal-published science regarding helminthic therapy and related topics:

asthma
allergies
anaphylaxis
psychiatric disorders
inflammation
ASD
autism
cardiovascular disease
IBD
Chron's
liver disease
MS
diabetes

http://www.helminthictherapy.com/Science.html

Pat


----------



## Kimmiepie

We just discovered that my ds2 has pinworms after several nights of waking up screaming and writhing about his bum.







We have to head out to the health food store today!!

What is the BEST thing to add to his bum at night to help kill the boogers and/or stop his pain/itching?

Do they sell the diametic earth at health food stores?

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen-N-Twins

So my dh has had some severe anus itching for a while now. I mentioned pinworms and he went to the doc. "He got the you don't get worms in the usa" reply and was prescribed some anti-fungal meds.

It is still occurring. And I have occasional rectal itching as well (any time of day). We have four boys and the older two haven't complained about anything. I haven't seen any signs with the babies.

Dh has had this itching on and off for as long as I can remember. I'm thinking that we would have seen some actual worms by now if that was the case. And we would all have it.

Can you have pinworms for a long period of time and not know it? I remember having them as a little girl and it was horrible. I think I would know.

I have also discovered that candida causes rectal itching. Candida fits the other symptoms we both have. So I'm leaning towards this.


----------



## dallasslynn

Well I'm 100% sure I have pinworms(saw one in BM)...but not sure about DC. Keep checking their BM's, but am going to have to try the flash light check. I'm leaning towards DE as a treatment as I am nursing and I traditionally steer clear of any meds.

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO KILL THE EGGS??? I'm going nuts cleaning here!!

Also can I do the tape test and look under a microscope myself?

Feeling terrible. I've never had experience with them and didn't know any of the symptoms. I'm so glad I can chat with you ladies on here though, as light chatter with friends & family about pinworms is not a comfortable thought. Thankfully I CAN speak freely with DH and my sister.









I'm thinking I've had them for a while and am just now putting the puzzle pieces together. Its really wreaking havoc on my emotional state. I feel so blech! I've been having terrible scalp problems. Tried all dandruff remedies, nothing worked and scalp is more like a rash/eczema and my hair is falling out. Plus when I get sick...I don't get better for weeks! Not sure if this is all related but it seems that if my body isn't getting all it needs from my mostly healthy diet(and the worms are) then it must be affecting my body.

I'm trying all the homeopathic, cleaning, crazy handwashing stuff and hoping to order DE tonight. Please send any advice!

Also, what is the best DE? I'm reading conflicting stuff. Perma guard or FPP?? Is the animal food-grade Perma-guard NOT for humans?


----------



## e.Rishavy

deleted


----------



## rainbringer

Homeopathic cina helped us quite a bit. I don't know anything about its safety in pregnancy. Five times a day (30c) seemed to keep them under control but then I would forget a dose so we also used pin-x.

Also tried diatomaceous earth, I don't think it was as effective as cina but did help some, I was using 3-4 Tbsp.

Zinc supplements are supposed to help as well.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

WOW what a long interesting read so much controversy over pinworms who would have thunk it! LMAO I started reading this last night and finally made it to this last page. Anyways I just finally found a pinworm in my 3 yr. old's vagina!! It appeared as a piece of tissue but she has been complaining for nearly 2 months now and I have taken her to the dr's, urine cultures done dr said her urine was beautiful, but she is a little red maybe a little yeast which back then I thought maybe just yeast and that she had a tummy bug for the stomache aches she had been complaining of and now finding a worm when most people would be YUCK!! Which I was thinking yuck also but Very RELIEVED and now overwhelmed as you can see my post on here as I found the worm at midnight and was up searching the web and making post on here til 3 am or so but I am finally relieved to know what is causing her to be so irritable, hungry, night awakening, complaing of stomach aches, dry cough, recent bout of cronic nose picking!!! Who would have known these were all signs of PINWORMS!! I think we are going to go the route using the food grade diatamaceous earth. The pumpkin seeds spoken of on here earlier by another poster I wanted to mention I read this remedy also but read to take on empty stomache and follow with a laxative such as Psyllium seeds or flaxseed oil very important to rid of the worms. Kids should eat 10-15 seeds every morning on empty stomache and adults 20-30 seeds then follow 1 hr. with the laxitive. Other foods pinworms don't like is raw carrots, raw garlic, pomegranates, pineapples, apple cider vinegar. I read to change undies morning and just before bedtime and to shower upon awakening. Take Vitamin C and Zinc to support Immune system and drink lots of water. For the itching and hopefully not allow any egg laying!!! ERGGG I would apply Zinc Oxide around bum.







Limit carbs and sugars. Another poster said Gaia herbs parasite blend veg. capsules worked like a dream anyone else rid of pinworms with this? To help not reinfect use Nature's Answer tincture of Blackwalnut and Wormwood I read somewhere not sure where it was weee hours this morning but other mom's have asked what to use because Lysol doesn't work so I thought I would throw that in. Any other info is greatly appreciated as we are just starting this crazy journey it sounds like it could be from all the posts on this thread so.... wish us luck in ridding of these darn parasites because they are of no purpose in any of my family members!







This is only my opinion.


----------



## Aubergine68

Just saw this thread again and wanted to report that I am taking Oil of Oregano for sinus issues and saw when researching it that it is recommended for pinworms also.

I don't believe it is good for small children, though, unfortunately. ETA maybe it could be used topically for children? May be worth researching.

My most-often-affected-by-pinworms child simply *craves* pineapple. I've been buying a LOT, both fresh and canned -- I am wondering if he is fighting an infestation. I'm watching for signs and just letting him eat as much as he wants.


----------



## Aubergine68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e.Rishavy* 
1Tbs of Diatomaceous Earth in 6oz water nightly

I found that the DE was much more effective when I took 2-4 tbsp daily (adult dose). I also split the dose and took it morning and night.

I hope you find the solution you are looking for! That is all crazy!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
Just saw this thread again and wanted to report that I am taking Oil of Oregano for sinus issues and saw when researching it that it is recommended for pinworms also.

I don't believe it is good for small children, though, unfortunately. ETA maybe it could be used topically for children? May be worth researching.

My most-often-affected-by-pinworms child simply *craves* pineapple. I've been buying a LOT, both fresh and canned -- I am wondering if he is fighting an infestation. I'm watching for signs and just letting him eat as much as he wants.

.

I use oregano oil for everything!!! Including strep throat!! Off now to see if it will cure pinworms. My kids are ages 3,7, 11, and 17. It is good for you I was always told.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

We have been using Oregano Oil by Thompson and I just contacted the company and they do not test the carvacol in this product so don't know that but must be enough in there for common colds, sore throats, sinuses, etc. because my kid's all get well and haven't been on anitbiotics in years can't remember when was the last time. Thompson does sell one that has 70% carvacol and it is made by Thompson but says Solaray and the code on the product the bar code can be used to identify it the numbers are 41349 that is the last 5 digits of the barcode .
Anyone know the dosing info for ridding of pinworms using oregano oil? Will be searching for more info on that.







Also needing to know of a cleaner I should be using other than like another post the mention of bleach ---I really don't want to resort to using bleach but do want to rid of any eggs any advice?


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Okay I can stop panicking simple water and papertowel according to this site will rid of the eggs! Don't know why I was so consumed in KILLING them! lol http://www.wormtreatment.com/dyn/283...readworms.html

Now in finding the right doseage that will work with the Oregano Oil and knowing it is a safe amount boy this can be a struggle as there is no Oregeno oil product out there I know of exclusive to kids. ergggg Oh well all else fails I will just give it 3 or 4 times per day and use the Thompson's we have been successfully on everything else!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Reporting in we got a treatment plan from our ND. He told us to give our 3 yr. old Clarkia-100. 7 drops before each meal 3 times a day and to do this 14 days on and 7 days off for 3 months and to get rid of any inside pets ;0( Wash hands after petting the animals and no licking in the face allowed! Anyone use this product for ridding of these pesky parasites and have sucess with it?


----------



## MuttiLiLi

This thread had been most interesting. I knew to come to Mothering for answers to this annoying Pinworm issue.
My 6 y/o showed signs yesterday after eating 3/4 pint of blueberries. Her stool was intensely blue/black and shortly thereafter her complaints of an itchy bottom began. I'm thinking the blueberries really started flushing them out.
As a small child my parents were diligent about pinworms. We laugh to this day that mom would lay us over her legs at night and search our bottoms with a flashlight. We never had them. But I repeated this story to my children often enough. Assuring them that should they ever have an itchy rectum or vagina they need to tell me, or if they see anything in their stool to report it. Never be embarrassed or scared to tell me. So my girl was diligent when she said she was itching. I investigated and sure enough they were coming out of her rectum-around 9:30pm in bright light. I was able to wipe away some as they were coming out and we continued this until it slowed down. Sounds gross I know...I know. I could not in good conscience let her go to bed with worms crawling out of her bottom. I also called the Peds and got Vermox for the whole family that night.

Tonight we did the same thing around the same time. At least to a point where they diminished in numbers- I then took Roses Salve and rubbed it all over her rectum and around the vulva. Then I took my Medieval Mix(Aura Cacia) essential oil - a blend of rosemary, red ,white thyme, orange,lemon citrus, mealeuca, eucalyptus,lavender in small amt and rubbed that on her butt cheeks and inner legs. I did not have oregano, so thought this might work. If nothing else, it smells great.

As a chemist, I've used diatomaceaous earth in my filtering processes for beverages and i use it in my garden for slug control. I can see this working.

And to those that suggested Oregano oil. Is it possible to get the same effect from eating it fresh or dried? I know its a tough herb to swallow but my mother was a huge dried oregano fan in our nightly salads. OMG-maybe that dried oregano was what kept us pinworm free. Interesting thought.

I also put folded over packing tape in her underwear last night to stick any worms that may come out. She was not happy, but slept all night. Not sure if that worked because I couldn't really see anything, but thats what the pharmacist said to do. Also read that some Drs. recommend water enemas to help expel the worms. Not sure either on this and won't do. I am going to pick a ton of blueberries tomorrow and encourage her to eat some. Will also try the diet tips and some dried oregano.

I also read somewhere in my organic gardening books that swallowing hollyhock seeds was used to expel tapeworms in the past. Interesting thought- as the seeds are ribbed on the sides.


----------



## Carlyn

Thanks for all the helpful info on this thread. I haven't been on mothering forums much lately, but I know to come here for help when I need it!


----------



## MamaChick

Wow - what a great thread. I am pretty sure my DD has pinworms. It surprises me because she takes probiotics everyday, nurses, eats extremely healthy, gets no sugar, dairy or starchy carbs. She has been acting like her hiney is bothering her for awhile and being very, restless at night sometimes waking more than once an hour. I would have never figured out what was bothering her but the past 3 nights I have had terrible itching. Bless her heart she has been going through this for awhile and I had no clue. I don't want to go the meds route unless I absolutely have to.

From reading through all of your posts here & internet research this is what I've gathered on my list:
Raw garlic
Coconut Oil
Pumpkin seeds
Artemisia Annua
Black Walnut
Papaya
Pomegranate
Pineapple
Blackberries
Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth
Probiotics
Cranberries
Homepathic Cina
Zinc & Vitamin C
Oregano Oil

Is there anything else I am forgetting? I am going to our health store shortly to pick up whatever I can find from the list!

Also, what can I apply for some relief? I know vaseline is not the best thing but it really helped my itching so I have put it on her the past 2 nights and she has slept so much better. Is there something more natural that works as well?


----------



## Mona

I would look for the worms, to verify. You should be able to find evidence if them if the are there.
I say this bc my dd had a candida imbalance, but I thought it was pinworms at first.


----------



## MamaChick

That's the one thing I've wondered..if it could possibly be yeast related. But why would we both suddenly have that problem? That leads me to thinking pinworms. I am going to *try* the tape thing tonight. I have checked her bum in the morning & not seen anything. Also (sorry gross) I've checked mine when it was bothering me and seen nothing. Same with her poop - nothing. She normally enjoys some diaper-free time, and now she just whines and cries when I take her diaper off. She immediately grabs her behind and she is acting like her vagina is really hurting her too. Grabbing it and saying "ow"...I've read pinworms can go into the vagina too. I am so worried and just don't know what to do or how to treat this problem!


----------



## Mona

http://www.drnatura.com/paranil_jr.php
I used this with Kathrynn and it seemed to help..... also their chewable probiotics.

I hope you find some relief for her soon.... I am wondering if you have any coconut oil? i'd try that instead of the vasaline..... or maybe some calendula?


----------



## Aubergine68

Sorry you and your dd are going through this, elliesmom!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elliesmom1016* 
Also, what can I apply for some relief? I know vaseline is not the best thing but it really helped my itching so I have put it on her the past 2 nights and she has slept so much better. Is there something more natural that works as well?

What diaper rash cream did you use with your dd? I'd buy some of that and start using it again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mona* 
I would look for the worms, to verify. You should be able to find evidence if them if the are there.
I say this bc my dd had a candida imbalance, but I thought it was pinworms at first.

I would start with the pinworm remedies, because natural ones take a while to work, but I'd also seek evidence of the worms, maybe go to the doctor and have a stool sample done. I've had worms, unmistakably, but after that I was sure they'd come back and it turned out to be another cause for the itching - can't remember the name but it was related to a tummy upset we'd had that lingered and made stools irritating and itchy. It just went away on its own as our gut healed after being ill, so we treated the symptoms of the itch until we felt better.


----------



## MamaChick

thanks for the responses. I have always used organic EVOO for her diaper area if it was red. I think this soothes it at the time but I've read vaseline actually stops the worms from coming out and laying eggs (which causes the itching) so I think that's why it gives so much relief. I know it's made world of difference for me. Tonight I tried aloe vera instead b/c I just can't consciously keep putting something on her that is toxic, no matter how much it helps. I have Coconut Oil I will try that tomorrow. I never know if it could help or agitate the area more...I had read to mix a little raw minced garlic w/ vaseline to make a paste and use that, thank God I tried it on myself first b/c it burned like fire! I just don't want to do ANYTHING to make her feel worse.


----------



## MamaChick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
I would start with the pinworm remedies, because natural ones take a while to work, but I'd also seek evidence of the worms, maybe go to the doctor and have a stool sample done.

thank you so much for your response!

Can you recommend any pinworm remedies that a 2 yr. old will take? She refuses garlic, grapefruit seed extract, apple cider vinegar, etc. If it tastes bad she's running. Now I've gotten her so freaked out by all the things I've tried to get her to take that she won't even drink water w/ probiotics in it! I have gotten her to eat pumpkin seeds but who knows if they will really do much.

I brought her to the doctor 2 days ago. He was very nonchalant and unconcerned. He checked her bum and said it looked red & it could very well be pinworms since they are so common and so contagious but I wouldn't know for sure until I saw one. He's a D.O. so he's not meds-happy. He did give me a prescription just so I wouldn't have to go back if I got desperate. He said he knew I wouldn't use it unless I absolutely had to


----------



## Aubergine68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elliesmom1016* 
thank you so much for your response!

Can you recommend any pinworm remedies that a 2 yr. old will take? She refuses garlic, grapefruit seed extract, apple cider vinegar, etc. If it tastes bad she's running. Now I've gotten her so freaked out by all the things I've tried to get her to take that she won't even drink water w/ probiotics in it! I have gotten her to eat pumpkin seeds but who knows if they will really do much.

I brought her to the doctor 2 days ago. He was very nonchalant and unconcerned. He checked her bum and said it looked red & it could very well be pinworms since they are so common and so contagious but I wouldn't know for sure until I saw one. He's a D.O. so he's not meds-happy. He did give me a prescription just so I wouldn't have to go back if I got desperate. He said he knew I wouldn't use it unless I absolutely had to









The only thing I got my fussy 3-yr-old to take was a little diatomaceous earth in smoothies, baking, etc and the homeopathic rememdy, which was like little candies - that went over well. The diatomaceous earth was the most effective natural remedy I tried. Is your child able to swallow yucky drops hidden in capsules from the health food store? My younger one wasn't but my older ones could.

I had the most faith in handwashing, washing the bedding and toilets regularly, keeping the bottom very clean and using cream there religiously to soothe/prevent eggs being laid. I've also come to terms with the idea that pinworms are very common and even preventing spread within the family might not prevent reinfection. The most important thing to me now is preventing/soothing the worst of the symptoms when they occur, especially the sleep-disrupting itch. Imho, a little vaseline on the bum is not the worst if it does work, especially if you find the coconut oil does not. It might just, though. I used a store-bought zinc-containing barrier cream that I used for the worst diaper rashes, just because I had some leftover on hand.

I've also used leftover lanolin cream, the kind that one puts on cracked nipples when nursing, for all kinds of skin irritations. If you have some, that might be worth a try.

I know some on the thread have seen the worms on their children by doing checks when they are restless at night. If you are brave, you could try sudden bum checks at night or even using a gloved finger to hook them out of your own anus when you feel them active.


----------



## MamaChick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mona* 
http://www.drnatura.com/paranil_jr.php
I used this with Kathrynn and it seemed to help..... also their chewable probiotics.

Mona, how old was your child when taking Paranil, Jr.? I see the start dosage age is 4. My DD will be 2 next month. And she is small (only 21 lbs.). I emailed the site but I know they won't get back to me during the holiday weekend and I'm DESPERATE!

Also, I was wondering if there is anything safe for me to take since my DD is still nursing and EVERYTHING says not to take while pregnant or BFing.. ?


----------



## MamaChick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
The only thing I got my fussy 3-yr-old to take was a little diatomaceous earth in smoothies, baking, etc and the homeopathic rememdy, which was like little candies - that went over well. The diatomaceous earth was the most effective natural remedy I tried. Is your child able to swallow yucky drops hidden in capsules from the health food store? My younger one wasn't but my older ones could.

I had the most faith in handwashing, washing the bedding and toilets regularly, keeping the bottom very clean and using cream there religiously to soothe/prevent eggs being laid. I've also come to terms with the idea that pinworms are very common and even preventing spread within the family might not prevent reinfection. The most important thing to me now is preventing/soothing the worst of the symptoms when they occur, especially the sleep-disrupting itch. Imho, a little vaseline on the bum is not the worst if it does work, especially if you find the coconut oil does not. It might just, though. I used a store-bought zinc-containing barrier cream that I used for the worst diaper rashes, just because I had some leftover on hand.

I've also used leftover lanolin cream, the kind that one puts on cracked nipples when nursing, for all kinds of skin irritations. If you have some, that might be worth a try.

I know some on the thread have seen the worms on their children by doing checks when they are restless at night. If you are brave, you could try sudden bum checks at night or even using a gloved finger to hook them out of your own anus when you feel them active.

Thanks for all the helpful advice. I have been washing sheets in HOT everyday, and washing hands like crazy. My DD is a child that puts everything in her mouth so it's really stressful thinking eggs are all around us!

Where did you get the diatomaceous earth? I looked at our health store but didn't see it. I don't even know what aisle it would be in though...or is it something I need to order online?

The gloved finger suggestion is great! Not sure why I never thought of that. Sorry if tmi, but I tried it and didn't get anything. I just wish I would see one so I could know FOR SURE, you know? I am wondering if maybe she just has a little diaper irritation and I have hemorrhoids...or it's a yeast thing, who knows. Def feels like something creepy crawly to me though.


----------



## Aubergine68

I order my diatomaceous earth online from this source:

http://www.diatomearthoutwest.ca/

I'm in Canada; there may be US sources listed upthread.

It is useful to have on hand for safe pest control - I use it in the garden as well as occasionally adding a little to baking or smoothies. Add a very little to start, like a 1/4 tsp for a smoothie or popsicle or yogurt that your child will finish in a sitting. Too much does have a chalky, gritty taste. I just add 2 tbsp to water for me if I am thinking I might have pinworms, a tbsp occasionally just in case and to clean out my system a bit.


----------



## MamaChick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
I order my diatomaceous earth online from this source:

http://www.diatomearthoutwest.ca/

I'm in Canada; there may be US sources listed upthread.

It is useful to have on hand for safe pest control - I use it in the garden as well as occasionally adding a little to baking or smoothies. Add a very little to start, like a 1/4 tsp for a smoothie or popsicle or yogurt that your child will finish in a sitting. Too much does have a chalky, gritty taste. I just add 2 tbsp to water for me if I am thinking I might have pinworms, a tbsp occasionally just in case and to clean out my system a bit.

Thanks, you have been such a help. So is this totally safe for children? That's my only hesitation..I just can't seem to find much about it.


----------



## Aubergine68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elliesmom1016* 
Thanks, you have been such a help. So is this totally safe for children? That's my only hesitation..I just can't seem to find much about it.

Do your own research with the company you buy from, and you have to have your own level of satisfaction with regards to your children, but it is my understanding and experience that as long as it is food grade DE, it is safe. It is approved here as an anti-caking agent mixed with food grains and as a feed supplement for organically raised animals, so you and your children may already have consumed some without knowing it via the food you already eat.

It is powdery when dry and you'd want to be careful not to inhale it - like many powdery substances, it could be bad for the lungs when dust is breathed.

ETA here is a youtube that I found helpful when I was researching it. It is by a guy trying to sell the stuff, of course.


----------



## MamaChick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
Do your own research with the company you buy from, and you have to have your own level of satisfaction with regards to your children, but it is my understanding and experience that as long as it is food grade DE, it is safe. It is approved here as an anti-caking agent mixed with food grains and as a feed supplement for organically raised animals, so you and your children may already have consumed some without knowing it via the food you already eat.

It is powdery when dry and you'd want to be careful not to inhale it - like many powdery substances, it could be bad for the lungs when dust is breathed.

ETA here is a youtube that I found helpful when I was researching it. It is by a guy trying to sell the stuff, of course.

Thanks so much. I ordered some and should have it in a few days. It is scary that it's dangerous to inhale but ok to ingest...if I decide not to use it I can always use it in our garden.

I really wish I could do a parasite cleanse but everything says you can't while BFing.

Last night was miserable for both me and my DD. I'm getting to my wits end! My DH wants to go ahead and take the prescription meds for himself, so I guess I'll let him try it and see what happens.


----------



## PlayaMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
not necessarily. If she has imbalanced gut flora from yeast then she could be more toxic. Not saying it's the case, but something to think about.

i just want to come back to this post to edit.

my dd didn't actually have worms, she had banana seed strands in her diaper. so, i'm going with the idea that she's not actually toxic after all.


----------



## MamaChick

Well I talked to a wonderful lady @ our health food store tonight & she told me about the Parasite Purge in the book Coconut Cures. It involves eating dried coconut w/ cloves & gives you recipes. Trying to get the stuff down now. I will report back with the results! Cross your fingers!


----------



## MamaChick

I think the Coconut Parasite Purge is helping. It for sure makes you poop! I felt a lot better last night. I'm still wondering if it got everything. My DH is doing it too and did see a worm expelled. I just don't know if it gets ALL of them? And my DD would only eat a little bit of the cookies, she has pooped twice since then but how do I know if she got them all out?

Does anyone know anything or have you tried heating the house to 95 degrees for 24 hrs to get rid of the worms? I am really worried about reinfecting even if we do get rid of what's in us. I just feel like there are eggs everywhere and I can't possibly kill all of them on my own.


----------



## MamaChick

UGHHH! we tried to coconut purge & leaving the house for over 24 hrs. to heat it. we still have them. we are all miserable. i finally got my food grade diatomaceous earth in and have been using it 3 days and already seeing results.


----------



## NatrlCatholicMama

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Okay, deep breath, one more thing to get help from the wonderful MDC world on ....

Q: why would heating the house help - isn't your internal temperature (where they live) higher than that, anyway?

I have DE, bought it not knowing why, but so glad I do! How much for kiddos?

The harvest moon was last week, and we just started GAPS - do either of these have to do with why I'm seeing this in my family? Is it possible that a detox diet can lead to the worms evacuating the premises, or is it more likely that it's a coincidence as far as that's concerned and more connected to the moon? (How do they know it's a full moon if we sleep with the blinds shut tight?)


----------



## nocturne1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NatrlCatholicMama*
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Okay, deep breath, one more thing to get help from the wonderful MDC world on ....
> 
> Q: why would heating the house help - isn't your internal temperature (where they live) higher than that, anyway?
> 
> I have DE, bought it not knowing why, but so glad I do! How much for kiddos?
> 
> The harvest moon was last week, and we just started GAPS - do either of these have to do with why I'm seeing this in my family? Is it possible that a detox diet can lead to the worms evacuating the premises, or is it more likely that it's a coincidence as far as that's concerned and more connected to the moon? (How do they know it's a full moon if we sleep with the blinds shut tight?)


I know this thread is old but I'm interested in the answers to these questions. Perhaps someone can help?


----------



## HeatherB

Bumping up this resourceful thread! We're going to start DE here, tomorrow, it seems... Ugh.


----------



## CarricksMom

I know this is an old thread, but thought I would post a question anyway. DS has had rectal itching for several months now. No other symptoms. He says it is itching about an inch inside. We have been to the Dr. She thought it was pinworms, we did the scotch tape test and saw nothing. We did the test from the Drs. office and had it sent to the lab and it came back negative.

We have tried all sorts of exterior creams and still itching. Doesn't really seem to be worse at night. No diet changes and never an issue with food allergies in the past.

I'm thinking of treating him anyway, but don't like the idea of the pesticide, but am willing to do it to make him less miserable.

Our Dr. says it is possible to have the worms and the tests all be negative. Has anyone had any experience like this?


----------



## beanma

CarricksMom, it's easy enough to look for pinworms. They come out at night, say after 9 or so, in a dark room and basically squirm around right outside the anus. It's really not so fun to see, but if you go in a dark room after your child has gone to bed and take a flashlight and look at his anus you'll see them if they're there. They are _very_ obvious. If it's not pinworms I really don't know. Oh, and with pinworms they are definitely worse at night, so if you're not seeing that pattern I doubt that's what he has. Maybe some other kind of worm? I don't know.


----------



## Aubergine68

A really well-established case of worms could itch all the time.

You could have him poop in a potty and see if you can see worms in the poop.

Diatomaceous earth is what worked for us for pinworms - it is a food additive not a pesticide. We used both the OTC and prescription med. (Edited to add that I mean that we tried both the OTC and prescription meds for pinworms, not that I used a diatomaceous earth cream or something. Sorry to be unclear!)

Does anyone else in the family have symptoms? IME, when one has pinworms, treating everyone is the way to get rid of them.


----------



## CarricksMom

Thanks for the replies. No one else has any symptoms. I have looked in is poop somewhat. Not really picked it apart too much, but a little.

Beanma, what other kind of worm could it be?


----------



## beanma

I don't know what other kind of worm it could be, but there are certainly other worms and other types of parasites that we can host. I'm not sure what else would live right there and itch, but maybe something!


----------



## jazz452

Just cause u don't see the eggs after a couple of test proves nothing they don't lay eggs every night.Apparently only two things kill the eggs heat and some mad chemical which I can't remember.Diatomaceous Earth is good but the worms tend to scatter all over your body so u need to take for 90 days to be sure.1 tablespoon for adults and 1 teaspoon for children everyday.It's hard to keep up for that long so maybe take for 15 days then stop for a week let the remaining worms return to the stomach then take the meds.After 15 days u will also of had a colon cleanse with the DE so less places for them to hide.I think the best medication is combantrin because it paralyses the worms and stops them migrating.Take three doses 18 days apart,they come in chocolate squares 1 square per 10kg.O and if you got a dog give it them to it worked better than any other dog worming tablet I tried but not for tapeworm.I did read that a yeast infection can also cause itching and also probiotics but wouldn't really know about that.


----------



## japonica

Ack. I read this thread a long time ago and thought. "I hope we never have to deal with this." Now we do. I found two worms at 9:30pm tonight just outside DD's anus. Ugh. We got a letter about a month ago from her class, and she hasn't been complaining too much. Tonight she said she was super itchy and just couldn't stop scratching so I suspected as much.

She's also a nail biter, which bugs me to no end because it means she always has her fingers in her mouth. Aaargh. And yes, I've warned her that this habit could mean worms, but she didn't care.

We're going to get the prescription worm meds and the DE and do 4 doses of the meds, every 2 weeks along with the DE every day. My concern is the eggs. Tomorrow I'll start the laundry and vacuuming and wiping with clove oil, but how effective is that really? Is it just a losing battle if we manage to kill the living worms but just get re-infested with the eggs?

I just checked her again, 11pm, no other ones...I hope this is early days and we can dose everyone and clean the house and hopefully it won't be super awful.


----------



## jazz452

Leave say 48 hours after taking first lot of meds before taking DE.It may well make the meds pass through the body to quick to be effective.Don't worry about the eggs thats why your taking four lots of treatment if any eggs hatch they will be killed before they can reproduce.Don't rush with treatment take your time to plan how your going to tackle the problem.Four lots of treatment should on paper give you 10 weeks protection.


----------



## japonica

They must be super uncomfortable. They woke her up at 2am, so she's not going to school today, tired as she is.


----------



## jazz452

Sorry to hear about the problems you're having bookmark and post how you get on.Sure it will be sorted out soon.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

So sorry to hear your daughter having these. My daughter did too and I read all I could about these little bugs and I elected for the whole family to take the meds myself. I cleaned house vaccummed really good changed bedding and we went on vacation all took the meds had room service change our beddings and came back home  To this day though I hope they are gone she doesn't complain ever like she was doing about hurting down there but her appetite still isn't very good I feel there still is something wrong, but not sure??? She will complain everytime she eats that her stomach aches ): Dr's told me we were lucky to know because I actually found one and it was not in the rectum area it apparently got lost it was near her vagina and I almost mistaked it for toliet tissue because it just layed there small piece I thought it was tissue and then I touched it and it moved I had to hold all my feelings inside me I didn't want to freak my daughter out but I was relieved I had (Something)!!! But mad at the bug the same time!!! I called dr I kept it on a piece of tape and dr said if I would not have found it the test that are run for pin worms almost always show negative results so she said we wouldn't know to this day probably. I questioned with all the technology we have we can't accurately test for pinworms ugghhhh. dr's, tests, uggg seems like we should have better care for the human population but that's my beliefs!lol Well good luck I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## jazz452

I never see anyone mention d.fragilis which is a parasite that lives in the eggs of pinworms.


----------



## bestactress

They're not going to just die off, they are laying thousands if not tens of thousands of eggs every night, that's why they crawl down to the anus, they do so in order to lay eggs.

You must eat cloves, cloves kill the eggs.

Buy whole cloves and eat them

10 cloves every 8 hours for 3 months Until hopefully they're all dead.

I think the pinworms have grown resistant to the meds, if you go on all these websites everyone says they've been on meds yet they came back.

Eat foods that pinworms hate. If you could only eat those foods that would help.

Carrots, raw carrots or carrot juice

pomegranates

pineapples

Papayas

payaya seeds

pumpkin

pumpkin seeds

garlic

ginger

The hygiene thing is not to be overlooked.

Wash hair daily,

wash bedsheets. linens, and the body daily

Wash hands and under the fingernails regularly,

Teach the children about hygiene

use Doctor Bronner's peppemint soap they have it at target and it's all organic.

Consider buying a re-usable enema bag and doing a carrot juice enema, use fresh pressed carrot juice from a juicer hold for 15 minutes or as long as you can

Have some more carrot juice set aside and drink some while holding the enema so pinworms get attacked from both ends.

My symptoms were severe after doing the carrot juice enema, I feel them once a week maybe. I'm still killing them off.

Drink carrot juice a


----------



## bestactress

"eliminate fiber"

This is a very dangerous suggestion.

Please eat fiber which is in fruits and vegetables, wash them thoroughly,

your body needs it.


----------



## freaked

Hi Im, new here ive got pinworm, threadworm from somwhere somehow ive tried many recomendations on the net & am having an terrible time with not able to rid of them ive washed my sheets & stuff so many times wool wash all sorts of stuff I still got reinfected with them the I realised I felt wrigling in my hair & scalp I tried & realised that when I washed my sheets & stuff wool wash tea tree oil you name it & im alergic to dishwashing liquids & powders that when I went to bed they were still like I hadn't changed them they were still in there & even when I felt 1 or wriggling on me I knew I was going to get reinfected yes they are in your bed & travel & spring about quickly about cos they just travel from your head to your anus they also fly like white threads in the air I realise now that the worms are living in my hair & scalp I know now that if you have hair anywhere under arms head scalp bottom & anywhere you sweat they will live there attatched to the hair cubicle so you need to shave these areas I remember now of having them years ago & they were attatched to the hair under my arms even your nose I didnt kno what they were at the time I wont shave my scalp I went to the chemist & was so surprised to find there is no pinworm , threadworm ((wash for your body ))) to rid of them I used Vodca cos I read they don't like alcohol & found they will resist passing over it across my shoulders & neck while I have a bag containing them in my hair scalp I have used vodca in my hair scalp covered with a plastic bag but it didn't kill them don't kno bout the eggs but a high wriggling reaction & then got the ( Vermox liquid) 3 bottles usually taken by mouth & spread it in my hair as an only resort cos I don't know what to use I can gather the company for medicines must make a fortune cos the worms travel across from your head to bottom in bed & reinfect you & there is no wash to remove from your hair & scalp or body which I cant believe there isn't Ive put Vodca across my shoulders & round my neck & a tight plastic bag from the market & tied round my scalp tightly with all hair in but feel them wriggling about in there ive managed to stop them crossing my face for my anus for a while from splashing vodca round my neck they are wriggling around in my scalp with the bag on dont kno if vermox ive also mixed in my hair is working yet on hair but im trying was going to break down worm tablets with water but you need a few for covering hair & scalp as im trying all sorts of things for a while ive been googilng heaps of stuff but found nothing on scalp & hair wash to rid of them can anyone reccomend anything that works that kills them ive been thinking of white oderless kerosine but I don't kow if this could cause harm to me cos I need something to do my scalp too its just crazy there is nothing out there for body, hair & scalp the worm rid ,Vermox, combantrin production companys should be making something to kill them..in shampoos & washes I wonder why they don't..any ideas from anyone here. ive been googling found nothing so far I can use to kill them..thanks


----------



## mamayogibear

Hi, I don't think we have pinworms as I have never seen any but my dd does complain about itching when she first wakes up. after reading about the benefits of diatamacous earth I picked some up at the health food store today and am going to give it a try. It seems like a perfectly safe supplement and i would like to know if there are any worms in any of us! I will begin the experiment to night taking a table spoon and giving each kid about a teaspoon.


----------



## mama-llama

So it has finally dawned on me why my little one (12 months) wriggles around the bed every night and seems uncomfortable. Pinworm. I seem to be very susceptible and we co -sleep and I just found one on me and so... seems to make sense. I am going to check him later, but I'm pretty sure we'll be at the doctor's in the morning.

Here's my question - laundry.

I put the dirty laundry all together in a fabric-lined bin. Wash, dry, and place back in the bin before folding. So I'm assuming that there's a good chance that there are eggs falling into the bin and then getting back on the clean clothes before I put them back on the kids. ugh.

Is it insane to take it all, clean clothes included, to the laundromat to be cleaned?

Also - DE. Is it safe for young toddlers?


----------



## freaked

Ive got pinworms ive found they are in my(((( HAIR & SCALP )))) they live anywhere its warm & moist under arms in your hair it the hair btween your legs so shavings a good thing but to kill them in my hair is a nightmare not easy to kill Ive tried vodka 75 % alcohol white vinigar , ive tried all sorts of shampoos & remedies & am trying mixing an amount of diatomscious earth with the conditioner in my hair after washing it with shampoo I even add to shampoo when washing im just now trying it hard to put in dry wont sink in & breaks hair goes matty so trying other ways while wet ))))can't brush but mix amount with final (((conditioner then not washing much of it out)))). & leaving my hair in a swimming cap at night cos when you go to bed to the first about 10 or so seconds the light is switched off sleep they come down your hair over your face in your eyes, ears ((((( nose & in to your mouth ))) & (((((reinfect you again )))))..... I washed my sheets & stuff & wondered why I kept getting reinfected but the moment it starts to get dark or I go to bed & switch off the light can feel them they are all over my face it feels awful & feel helpless I bought goggles & face mask swim cap so thats how people are getting reinfected too so I ((use a hair swim cap they fit tight )) put WHATEVER CAN USE TO KILL THEM IN YOUR HAIR TOO SOAK YOUR HAIR THEN PUT THE CAP ON ....im taking garlic with cloves & a drink of orange juice with diatomatious earth but I wash & see larvee on my clothes & use a sticky rubber spikey thumb to remove the larvee from my clothes... if I see it & kill if I can I am sitting here with a swim cap on my head & have done first hair wash & cond with Ditom earth hoping it will work .....I feel them moving under the cap which you may not if not wearing 1... I thought id let you kno there are other ways in which you get reinfected..I look & see people in public with the white larvee in their clothes around their neck & shoulders they may not kno they have them it would be from in their hair makes sense to me its come from their hair....so please check your hair too..& if anyone has a good remedy that works with your hair please post it..


----------



## mamayogibear

maybe neem powder... make a thick paste and massage into your hair and scalp and then wrap and let sit over night. I have used it for fleas and ticks but have never tried it on pin worms. Neem oil is easy to find at gardening stores and that might work too but the powder is harder to find, you might need to order it online. good luck! oh and eat the food grade diatamatecous earth don't just put it in your hair.


----------



## mamayogibear

Hi welcome to MDC!

I would take everything and wash it including the fabric bin. I think this could be accomplished at home and save a trip to the laundromat unless time is more important than the inconvenience of driving there. I think DE is safe for toddlers, I hope it is as I've mixed small amounts (a teaspoon) in almond yogurt before my little ones eat it.

Good luck and best wishes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama-llama*
> 
> So it has finally dawned on me why my little one (12 months) wriggles around the bed every night and seems uncomfortable. Pinworm. I seem to be very susceptible and we co -sleep and I just found one on me and so... seems to make sense. I am going to check him later, but I'm pretty sure we'll be at the doctor's in the morning.
> 
> Here's my question - laundry.
> 
> I put the dirty laundry all together in a fabric-lined bin. Wash, dry, and place back in the bin before folding. So I'm assuming that there's a good chance that there are eggs falling into the bin and then getting back on the clean clothes before I put them back on the kids. ugh.
> 
> Is it insane to take it all, clean clothes included, to the laundromat to be cleaned?
> 
> Also - DE. Is it safe for young toddlers?


----------



## freaked

I haven t had a go at ((neem powder yet)) tried a cap of kero in small tub water it helped a bit for my hair..But I read that (( HYDROGEN PEROXIDE)) can kill them I read the bottle side & it said you can use as a mouth rinse so I was in a super maket & saw a bottle of ((hydrogen peroxide )) I bought it I am taking ((diatomacoius earth)) in a drink & having ((garlic )) it works but so many larvee produced causes reinfection cos every treatment the pin worm treatment works 1ce then more pinworm get in your system that wasn't in before & ((needs more treatment applied to kill them ))cos wasn't in the system at the time of the earlier treatment for anyone that thinks treatments don't work.. but cos the larvae floats in the air .. & on to anything it lands on I sit at my computer in the early morning & see them sometimes they are atracted to you & fly at you & I see how my washing can be reinfected when ive put my washing in a in a different room cos the larvee floate's in the air in the rooms cos pin worm have been living in my hair too made garlic & cloves mixed together microwaved to a liquid & stuck it in my hair with a light mixing of Diatomatious earth too after a shower then trap it all with a swim cap then crashed out to sleep after work cos there is(( no made up product for hair (((please pinworm company read this we need products for washing clothes & stuff & hair & body too))) not just something to eat & drink )) has drifted to my shoulders I see it in the shoulder area of my tops cos I wear dark clothes they stand out in the light like little white curls tightly in the top of my dark coloured clothes around my head & shoulders & other clothing & washing well Ive tried hydrogen peroxide in my hair it killed didn't get all though or got reinfected cos they get everywhere ...become a blonde in the process but I read people are putting garlic & cloves in their moist & sweat areas & areas & below areas well I tried hydrogen peroxide all around my ((sweaty hairy areas & lower areas)) since you can use it as a(( mouth rinse )) I put some on a cotton bud in lower area including only (( slightly in to my anus )) & a few seconds if I had any pin worm they went in to a wriggling fit then it stopped a short while later ..I think it kills them instantly it only works for a short time but it seems it does kill them but will have to(( reapply when you get that feeling )) Ive had a few a nights & had to many times cos a new few gets there it gave me a very instant relief cos people talk about them needing air so they will be around or slightly just in your anal entrance but ((hydrogen peroxide does work instantly whe hits worms .)). so I am using it may have to kill off many times been doing this a few days Im still ok so far health wise from doing this..im still experimenting It seems (( HYDROGEN PEROXIDE )) seems to kill in a few moments they wriggle from first begin stung by it & gives almost instant relief if you get them all after a short time from using too but reinfection can be likely after a while so im keeping washing my things vacuming house & stuff takin diatomatious earth garlic & stuff...I might add im still taking the the wormers from chemists on occasions too..


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Well sad to say I'm back DD still complaining of hurting down there and I go check her and yep they are back or never went away! ;(. Where do u buy this food grade DE everyone is talking about? Gotta do something this is crazy bad stuff!!!!


----------



## Stephoney8286

Hey,

I've just seen this. I don't think keeping them is a good idea in some cases they can lead to malabsoption of the body. I have celiac disease and caught them from my little boy I have never been in so much agony as my body is recovering from having an auto immune disease for years. If anything they made me worse and gave me server abdominal pain and put me in bed. This isn't a health bacteria they are vial things that feed on the sugar in your blood!


----------



## bec0108

Hello everyone. I'm very new here as my 11 month old daughter has (well, I think) pinworms. I'm wondering if anyone has had any luck treating pinworms naturally. I read all the ideas and wonder if any have actually worked?


----------



## bec0108

I'll give you some info on our situation. I noticed a week ago today the DD had a couple of white marks in her stool. I put it in a zip lock and the next day there were 2 worms. I called the dr and they wrote an RX for Vermox 100 MG. Dr informed us that the RX could cause seizures in children under the age of 1. I'm really freaked out. Household is Myself, husband, 4 yr old and 11 month old. No one else has had any symtoms but I'm told if one has pinworms, chances are good we all do. 11 month old has been doing raw garlic 2x a day, papaya seeds, grapefruit seed extract and vasile on her anus at night. My 4 yr old is a little harder then that. She's been eating carrots and grapefruit seed extract. She will not do garlic, papaya, or pumpkin seeds. Is it really safe to vacuum? I read somewhere that when you vacuum, it just stirs up the eggs.


----------



## cfasano

bump


----------



## cfasano

I read this a few weeks ago when I first figured out my DD had pinworms. But since then she's had two back-to-back UTI's and it turns out pinworms are a very common cause in little girls. Which doesn't mean they aren't there to do a job but does mean that the harm caused may outweigh the purpose.


----------



## richella

Oh mdc, I love you! Why do I waste my time looking for information anywhere else?


----------



## cupcakecutie

My DS got pinworms 2 years ago while starting early childhood at the elementary school in sept. We also got 2 housecats at that time but don't think it's related.

We've been to various drs, pediatricians and none of them can find the worms! There are dead ones passed in their stools daily and in mine. My GP insists we do not have them and that there is a thing as "Delusion of parasites".

We have been itching constantly and have tried:

grapefruit seed extract

clove oil (externally)

pumpkin seeds

noxema (externally)

vermox

albenza

pin x...

NOTHING helps! Doesn't even put a dent in them. Plus I am avid about laundry and keeping nails short, hands clean.

I won't waste anymore $ on drs who don't help I was thinking of ordering some ivermectin. The paste helps externally.

any advice?

ps- those of you who think pinworms are beneficial obviously never had them! They also lead to other co-infections, loss of sleep, trouble concentrating and not to mention... Infecting others. They need to be gotten rid of ASAP. Trouble is drs won't admit the same 2 meds. don't always work.


----------



## weliveintheforest

Cupcakecutie, have you tried diatomaceous earth? I gave my kids diatomaceous earth twice a day, as well as a spoonful of finely grated carrots and a handful of pumpkin seeds before breakfast, it was gone pretty quick. I also put diaper cream on the bum so the worms would get stuck in it and I could wipe them off in the night. I don't know if that was necessary but I was hoping it would catch the eggs so they didn't drop anywhere. I was diligent for a week, and then it seemed like they were gone but I kept up the DE for another week.


----------



## cupcakecutie

No I haven't yet. Would you happen to know the dosages for a 15 month old, 3yo, 5yo and adults?

I'm not famliar with it other than you need the food grade type. Where do you get it?

Do the pumpkin seeds have to be raw? I can't get my kids to eat them that way.

My next thought would be to try epsom salt baths and zinc oxide ointment (desitin) and some DE

Were you able to cure them?

thanks


----------



## weliveintheforest

Sorry I didn't check back... I forget how much I gave, it was probably 1/2 a tsp per kid each time, and then for an adult I'd probably do a full tsp. I gave the seeds raw but you can skip them if they won't eat them. The DE does cause a bit of a cleanse, and my kids went to the bathroom more often but were not uncomfortable.


----------



## crunchynerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wantingagirl2b#4*
> 
> Reporting in we got a treatment plan from our ND. He told us to give our 3 yr. old Clarkia-100. 7 drops before each meal 3 times a day and to do this 14 days on and 7 days off for 3 months and to get rid of any inside pets ;0( Wash hands after petting the animals and no licking in the face allowed! Anyone use this product for ridding of these pesky parasites and have sucess with it?


Interesting advice concerning pets. I too assumed we got these from animal feces that got tracked into the house from outdoors, but upon researching, looks like animals have their own species, that aren't the same as ours. Human pinworms are species-specific and can't be gotten from animals. We can only get them from other humans apparently. And here all my life til now, I thought like most people, that we get them from other species, because the human ones look a lot like the pet ones.


----------



## crunchynerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cupcakecutie*
> 
> My DS got pinworms 2 years ago while starting early childhood at the elementary school in sept. We also got 2 housecats at that time but don't think it's related.
> 
> We've been to various drs, pediatricians and none of them can find the worms! There are dead ones passed in their stools daily and in mine. My GP insists we do not have them and that there is a thing as "Delusion of parasites".
> 
> We have been itching constantly and have tried:
> 
> grapefruit seed extract
> 
> clove oil (externally)
> 
> pumpkin seeds
> 
> noxema (externally)
> 
> vermox
> 
> albenza
> 
> pin x...
> 
> NOTHING helps! Doesn't even put a dent in them. Plus I am avid about laundry and keeping nails short, hands clean.
> 
> I won't waste anymore $ on drs who don't help I was thinking of ordering some ivermectin. The paste helps externally.
> 
> any advice?
> 
> ps- those of you who think pinworms are beneficial obviously never had them! They also lead to other co-infections, loss of sleep, trouble concentrating and not to mention... Infecting others. They need to be gotten rid of ASAP. Trouble is drs won't admit the same 2 meds. don't always work.


It appears that like everything else (lice included) evolution and adaptation work in pinworms, too, and they are becoming drug-resistant. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1295391/?page=1


----------



## crunchynerd

cupcakecutie, about the dr.s not believing you, can you bring your stool samples with dead ones visible, to your docs? I can't see how they could disbelieve you then! Get a kitty litter scoop and scoop it from the toilet into a ziploc bag and take to the doc ASAP? Best wishes. We are horrified of this journey, because we innocently assumed it wouldn't be hard to get rid of, and now after reading everyone's struggles, we know it's possible it will not be easy.


----------



## icountbeans

I know this thread is old, but it can always use a bump, for sure. I have a comment that I feel like I need to make.

There are people who are chosing to allow pinworms to thrive in themselves and their children. Without addressing the possible advantages of that, these parasites are highly contagious, especially among kids. It is highly likely that you, or more likely, your kids will infect other people and/or their children. Since you have no idea what level of harm you can bring to someone else's children, my hope is that you will choose to quarrantine yourselves and your family during that time, as well as notify everyone who comes in contact with you or your home that you are tolerating a pinworm infestation, and let them make their own decision about the risks they wish to take with their own families and kids.

As an aside, I typically use natural treatments, and I am hesitant to give meds to my LO. We haven't seen our doctor in over a year and a half because I just don't find the visits to be that much more beneficial than my own caretaking. But for this, I got the OTC meds and handed them out. They were causing my daughter terrible distress and pain. Outside of the itching, they can get into the genital area as well, and that is painful for a little girl. Granted they can't survive there, but they do hurt. Plus they are crazy contagious, and she could infect her whole preschool.


----------



## Serafina33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icountbeans*
> 
> There are people who are chosing to allow pinworms to thrive in themselves and their children. Without addressing the possible advantages of that, these parasites are highly contagious, especially among kids. It is highly likely that you, or more likely, your kids will infect other people and/or their children. Since you have no idea what level of harm you can bring to someone else's children, my hope is that you will choose to quarrantine yourselves and your family during that time, as well as notify everyone who comes in contact with you or your home that you are tolerating a pinworm infestation, and let them make their own decision about the risks they wish to take with their own families and kids.


Amen. I think anyone should approach pinworms exactly as they approach lice. EXTREMELY contagious and best to quarantine yourselves from others as much as possible until well past when you think they are all gone, or then inform and let others choose how much risk they wish to take by being around you.


----------



## Serafina33

Anyone currently battling these little nasties?
I'm on day 9 since we found out my kiddos had them and I'm trying not to totally succumb to an all out anxiety attack but it's all I can do to keep up with the laundry (we're re-using NOTHING; every textile in the home gets washed daily except carpets on the floor and upholstery on the sofas) and morning bum washes, let alone wipe down and vacuum the whole house daily.

I just need a little comiseration with another mama currently stressing and freaking out imagining her entire home infiltrated with hundreds of thousands of microscopic eggs everywhere, waiting to be inhaled if there's any air movement to lift them towards your face.

I'm pregnant and it's not great to be stressing out to the point of near-panic, but here we are. The kids have found the medicine to work to remove symptoms immediately (we're due for the second round in 5 days) but as for me.... I haven't ever found any worms, every time I check there's nothing I can see, but I feel a twinge maybe 2-3 times a day in my anus and vulva that I feel certain is not psychosematic. These are twinges during the day but I guess they don't come out to lay eggs exclusively at night? It's making me insane. I have been putting an entire head of garlic up there, garlic paste and zinc oxide on my rectum, and even though it's several hours between twinges, I can't seem to get them to stop altogether. I take an entire head of crushed garlic orally in the morning, and I did the meds (as did everyone except their stepmom at their dads, because she's also pregnant, although my doctor told me the OTC stuff we are all using is fine).

30-80% of all kids have this at any one time, so surely I'm not the only mama right now going insane?

Hopefully there are some of you awesome MDC mamas out there who can help me calm down. I've been reading horrific nightmare worthy stuff on here but even more elsewhere online about them getting into your eyeballs, under your skin, everywhere, and I'm nearly in tears worrying about worst case scenarios. Should we take the pills every two weeks for a year to be sure? I'm not in the US so I have no idea where to get the DE, clove oil, gse, etc.... as the names for products are not in english here and no one would know what I was talking about.


----------



## icountbeans

LOL Im sorry... I am laughing because I know how you feel. I can't get the image of these little things on my baby girl out of my head. You are NOT the only one. I found them on my DD not quite three weeks ago. She had complained about her bum-bum for a little while, so they were probably there before and I just didn't see them. You know, in preschool they aren't great wipers, so a little itchyness and rash is no big deal.

I can tell you what I learned: don't google it. Dont look at the pictures, dont read about it, dont do any of that. There's some really awful stories out there that you don't need to read or see. As awful as it sounds, nothing good can come from google over this once you know what you are dealing with  Its so easy to be obsessed by it, I know!

I was completely freaked out, creeped out, and grossed out. I treated everyone in the family twice even if they had no symptoms. We just took our second round this week. It is possible I may do a third. I posted handwashing instructions in the bathrooms, and made up a song with my LO "flush, wipe, wash your hands! in between and on the back! (fingers)" I also switched her to AM showers instead of evening baths.

If you would like more info on what we did you are welcome to message me, but don't google any more!!  Remember that those stories are weird and odd; the most likely thing is that if you treat them, and cut off the skin-to-hand path for them to reprodue, you will be just fine.


----------



## Serafina33

I have been eating raw garlic every day these last 12 days since the first round of meds (actually I have been doing it a bit longer) and I finally got the courage up to check my stool this morning for any sign of worms. NOTHING. Whew, that was a relief, I was scared paralyzed that I'd find something. Not that I dug around or anything, but I examined from all apparent angles (sorry so gross).

Does this mean that I don't have them now (or maybe never did?). I haven't had any nighttime itching, only 1 or 2 twinges during the day that feel distinctive, but when I run to a mirror and investigate I've never found anything.

Am I a psychosematic nutjob imagining these twinges? Luckily today I haven't felt even one, yesterday was only 1, and the successful stool peek this morning makes me feel more relaxed that daily vacuuming and laundering everything and twice daily showers might have gotten our house relatively pinworm-free.

I still think I'll take the meds at least two more times, maybe more. They are so darned expensive AND I'm pregnant (it's the prynium stuff, not the mezo-whatever). My dr. said it was ok though.

Sigh. I hope I can stop imagining or having itchy twinges down there now! I've actually started panicking about what if they are completing their life cycle retro-internally, never coming out to show any symptoms to me, and also have managed to infect my vagina and could get into the cervix and up to the baby????? Talk about hysterical thoughts.

This is just such a distressing issue.


----------



## Momma2James

Hey y'all! I recently noticed in my son's stool a white long worm like string twice on seprate ocassons. I took him to the doctor all he said was it's common for kids to get worms so I had to buy an over the counter medicine since they don't prescribe meds any more. I did that, I went to the pharmacy and bought Pin X and followed the directions. Well 2 weeks went by and I started to see the worms coming out dead in his stool and when I would wipe his butt. I went to the pharmacy and asked the pharmisist how long this medicine took to work he said it should work right away. So I made an appointment with my son's doctor again and he requested a stool sample which I did and then took it to the lab. So now i'm still waiting on the results Hopeuflly they will have it this week. I've changed his diet to more healty foods. I'm constantly washing clothes since he is wetting the bed every night. I even tried hold home remedies that people have told me to try such as a banana with cinnamon & putting raw garlic in his foods mine as well just incase. Well so far they have been coming out dead so hopefully that's a good sign? Please help what should I do to rid these things.


----------



## Serafina33

They will come out dead either way, so that's not any kind of sign except that there is a breeding ground in your son's intestines and then after the males serve their purpose and impregnate the females, they die and come out in the stool.

You have to take the medicine AGAIN after two weeks, to kill all the new pinworms that hatched since the first round of medication. It could take two round or ten rounds of those expensive over the counter pills, to finally be rid of them. There are stronger (much cheaper too) prescription medicine that works better, that my family had to resort to a few months ago that seemed to work better than the expensive over the counter stuff.

cut his nails very short, teach very stringent hot water and soap with nail brush handwashing technique after using the toilet, don't let him eat with his hands, only utensils.... And if you want to know if there is any problem, still, with the worms, shine a flashlight on his anus at night and see if any females come out towards the light.

Oh and everyone in the household needs to be treated, adults can be asymptomatic and have them too and need to follow all the above precautions as well as take the pills.


----------



## Momma2James

Serafina33 What medicine did y'all use? The only kind they have for worms is PinX here where I live. I've asked. I feel like this is the worst thing we've been through


----------



## Serafina33

That's an over the counter med. IF it doesn't work, and you need to take it at least twice, two weeks apart, then there is Mebendazole, available by prescription.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebendazole

Worst thing that's happened to us this year, I understand!


----------



## Momma2James

Ok so we they got the results back and it was postitive for parasites. The doc didn't tell me what kind though just that it wasn't the pin worm. She prescribed Metronidazole for him to take 1 tablet every 8 hours for 10 days, which he has been doing so far for 4 days. I noticed a change that he hasn't been going to pee as often like the did before so that's good. I haven't seen any worms come out any more. The doc said they would come out with the meds but I haven't seen anything.. does anyone know what that means?


----------



## Serafina33

No experience with any other kind of parasites, sorry.


----------



## mamaoffiveplus

Oh, thank goodness for this thread and page!
My eleven month old has the classic symptoms. I looked last night when she woke up the first time and saw white threads. I now have to treat the whole family and clean our huge house... sigh. My teenagers are utterly disgusted, but I suspect it was one of their friends with a toddler that brought it in here.
Just a FYI- Agway sells HUGE bags of food grade DE for under $30.
They call it fossil flour (it's DE).
I am starting the dosing with that, and have NEEM powder, and Virgin extracts freeze dried organic concentrate powders of pumpkin, carrot, Noni, and papaya on the way from Amazon. Then I will have all these on hand in case of re infestation and I know my kids will drink smoothies made with spoons of these powders in them.
Will update after a couple weeks. Gosh I hope this never ever happens again. My poor little daughter is waking up 5-7 times a night crying!


----------



## Momma2James

Ok so I have good news the parasites are gone! The doc to prescribed my son flagyl. I'm so thankful. Mommy of 5 hope everything goes well.


----------



## JENinOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginny-mommy*
> 
> I just wanted to add some information about Vermox (mebendazole). In my experience and from my reading I have found that Vermox has very few, if any, side effects. If your liver is impaired you may have problems, or if your wormload is heavy you may have nausea and/or diarrhea. Otherwise, it is a very safe medication. My children, myself, and my dh have had no side effects. It is helminth-specific, so it does not really do much to us. It works by blocking their uptake of glucose, so they slowly die. The OTC medication (pyrantal) is the one that is reported to cause more side effects.
> 
> Also, I recently read in a 2006 medical text written for doctors that it is best to treat 3 times: the first time, at 2 weeks, and again at 4 weeks. However, most docs just treat twice. I think undertreatment is a big cause of reinfection.
> 
> Additionally, if you don't have insurance or just want to do extra treatments you can obtain the medicine online from an overseas provider. The ones based in Australia or New Zealand are the best, IMO. Apparently, it is an OTC medicine there and not too expensive.


Thank you for this! Ordering Vernox online and doing the 3 doses 2 weeks apart. Will update.


----------



## 6brightrays

A few things I have learned about pinworms that are not often mentioned, but are SOooo helpful...

The best time to detect symptoms:
Their egg laying activity is at its peak during the week before the full moon, and usually around 10-11pm and 2-4 am. 
Consequently, you could think that they're gone, but a month later...








If there seems to be a recurring pattern of dry cough, tooth grinding or generally restless sleep around these times, go with some form of treatment (a positive one, not so much a panicky one!







)

A couple SUPER HELPFUL survival tips while an infestation is being cleared up:
If the digestive tract is not very acidic, or if airborne eggs have infected the lungs, those buggers can be in the throat, causing a dry cough just before meals and at night. Ice water gives some relief (diatomaceous earth mixed into juice helps tremendously), and breathing essential oils like melaleuca or peppermint can chase them back into the digestive tract so everyone can sleep!

Cold water enemas can make a HUGE difference here!!! 
Pinworms or not, everyone should have enema bulbs in their home!

Buy a grocery store enema of an appropriate size, dump out that saline stuff and replace with cold water and insert while the patient is on the toilet (this isn't a standard administration technique, but there's more dignity in handling it this way, PLUS it's less messy). If they can hold it in for a bit, encourage that, then let it come. Repeat (or not).

I wish everyone knew about water enemas: they don't cause cramping and are not "habit forming" like enemas with other stuff in them and a money saver too! (granted, this isn't something you need to do every day and I only recommend it for pinworms and fevers)

Cold water tightens intestinal muscles naturally (ever had your baby poop when you wipe them with a cold wipe? An ice cube or cold wet washcloth on the anus can have a similar effect if an enema bulb is not around) warm water causes the intestine to relax and absorb (so good to know in a dehydrated fever! LIFESAVING. First clean out with a cold enema, then administer warm... sounds gross, but seriously your body is already absorbing fluid from the lower digestive tract: that's what that part of the tract is FOR.) 
****Add a little crushed garlic (or garlic powder) to either enema to increase its effectiveness.****
Wash the enema bulb with hot water and a good alkaline soap (a rinse in vinegar is also a good idea, so long as you don't dirty your vinegar bottle) and replace the cap and store in a secure place for re-use. Or keep buying new ones, but seriously you can reuse them until this issue is cleared up: any traces left on the bulb tip will be washed away with everything else. 
Also WASH YOUR HANDS WELL. Of course. 
One simple enema before bed during an active night can be all that is needed to guarantee a good night's rest while tackling the overall problem from whatever angle you think best. An enema can flush out dozens of would-be-egg layers and the others are less likely to travel all the way to the anus if the rectum is cleaned out.


----------



## JENinOR

Awesome! Thank you!! I just discovered that the meds I ordered are not recommended for under 2 years okd.







What am I going to do for my 15 month okd? Ugh. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## JENinOR

I found this thread where a dr. prescribed a 8 month old Vermox, so I'm feeling better about it! Would love to hear from other mams who had littles take the meds. http://www.mamapedia.com/article/pinworms-dash-has-anybody-cured-an-8-month-dash-old-or-younger-baby


----------



## 6brightrays

SO glad to NOT be battling this problem, but came across this thread while researching for a friend whose son has the classic symptoms. Good info here I wish I had known when my family was dealing with this!
Another tip I haven't seen in the posts I read here, which may be a helpful addition to any program (UNLESS you are pregnant, in which case you'd be better off using garlic, DE (fossil shell flour) and/or cold water enemas and a good anti-parasitic-food and probiotic regimen):

Senna (herbal tea) combined with peppermint (herbal tea).

Senna contains compounds that flush out the intestines within about 12 hours. A cup of peppermint & senna tea first thing in the morning (you can add juice concentrate, such as cran-raspberry to make it taste better) will loosen everything up (so stay home!) and clean out EVERYthing by bedtime and give a good chance to see (if you dare) how many worms each member of the family has actually been dealing with. The Senna causes a bit of nausea, cramping and mild fever symptoms in some people, and the peppermint lessens these symptoms while increasing its power to chase out the parasites.
After this flush, any other treatment will more efficiently sweep up whatever was left behind and meanwhile, you'll be dealing with fewer numbers and less junk for them to thrive on.

A few warnings: DO drink plenty of water the day you take senna (it will work better if you drink plenty the day before too), DO stay home in the second half of the day, and DON'T use senna on a regular basis, as it pulls fluids from other body systems to the digestive tract. Peppermint tea, on the other hand, would be fine anytime, tastes wonderful with a little sweetening, and is mildly anti-parasitic too. 
Senna in glycerine tincture does NOT work well for intestinal cleansing and even taking it in powdered (capsules) form gives a delayed, prolonged, milder cleanse. The tea is the best way to go. 
Boil water, remove from heat, add the tea leaves/bags according to package directions (enough to make a good, brown tea--darker than apple juice at LEAST) and cover for 15 minutes. Strain and sweeten (and/or add juice concentrate). A cup for an adult seems adequate, or half as much or less for a little one.
I do not know whether senna tea (or male fern or similar herbs) would be safe for use in pregnancy. But I have read that wormwood and black walnut hulls are NOT.
Wishing the best to anyone in this boat--there is a WONDERFUL life after this creepy trial!! Hang in there!


----------



## labsadore

Hi everyone, Gentian Violet was used to treat pinworms before the medicine was made available. I found a very useful article from The Journal of Pediatrics. http://download.journals.elsevierhealth.com/pdfs/journals/0022-3476/PIIS0022347655800054.pdf It gives all the information on treatment with Gentian Violet for pinworms. I believe the cure rate is 92%. If it were me, I would use the teen dose info age 13-16 for adults as no adult dose is given. Gentian Violet can be found in most drug stores in the first aid section or behind the counter. The Walmart near my home has it in the first aid section.

When I was nursing my daughter we had a horrible battle with Thrush the Nystatin did nothing for us. We used Gentian Violet and it cleared right up. Hope this helps.

To anyone struggling with pinworms, hang in there, it can be beat.


----------



## Amyrose88

Hey everyone! I was hoping someone out there had tips for how to handle these in an 8 month old. We've been to her doctor who diagnosed her based on pictures I took and told me to give everyone in the family over the counter Pin X. However when I got home I noticed that it doesn't recommend a dose until 25 lbs or 2 years. She's 20 lbs and 8 months. PinX is our last resort (we're trying Cina first) and I just don't feel comfortable with that option yet... We've all taken our dose of Cina so now I'm just trying to clean well without being too insane and waiting to see some evidence that we are getting rid of them. We also have DE and I'm very close to trying to take some...just super nervous because I suspect I have a heavy worm load and don't want to detox too heavily (my baby is EBF and just kind of playing around with solids).

Any other advice you all can give me for an 8 month old would be great! I am pretty freaked out by this whole situation!


----------



## IceEmpress

Where do you get the best food grade diatomaceous earth? What is the dosage for a 2.5 year old? Five year old? An adult? Thanks!


----------



## CarolS

*garlic enemas?*

Thanks for the great (opening -- first) post. Very informative.

I read in a book to give a garlic enema at night. For a few days. Think it recommended to give one three or four nights in a row.

Does anyone know where I can find this remedy again?

Any one given garlic enemas?
Do they help? rid?


----------



## CarolS

*Every home/mom should have a enema bulb !*

6brightrays,

I agree, there should be a enema bulb in every home.

Instead of the disposal enema bulb you mentioned, I found the rubber enema bulb is much better.

The rubber one will last much longer than the disposal bottle.

Make sure it is cleaned well after each use and air dried for a few days before putting it up.

6brightrays, I enjoy reading your post and remedies !


----------



## Oleeviya

cwaddick said:


> Please bump if you find this post useful. -- Caitlin
> ****
> Pinworms are parasites that reproduce using the human digestive tract. One-third of Americans have pinworms, and 30-80% of children have them because they put their fingers and toys in their mouths. Little girls are particularly susceptible to vaginal pinworms, which causes itching and pain especially at night when they go to bed. One-third of pinworm infections have no symptoms.
> 
> *** Children's symptoms of infection (from Aviva Jill Romm's book): night-waking, nighttime bottom itching and pain, bedwetting, tummy-ache, changes in appetite, irritability at bedtime or even during the day, constipation, nose picking, dark circles under the eyes, chronic dry cough, strong appetite for sweets, whininess. "These symptoms may come and go in cycles every few weeks to months." (Romm 2000: page 345).
> 
> *** Understanding of Pinworms: Treatment of the whole family takes over a month due to the worms 4-6 week life cycle. Worms exit the anus to lay 10,000 eggs each on the skin. Their wiggling producing itching, and scratching results in the sticky eggs getting lodged under a child's nails. Microscopic eggs become airborne, traveling from the hosts' fingers to whatever they touch, where they can live for 2-3 weeks awaiting their new host. Once ingested, the eggs hatch in the intestines (and elsewhere). Worms look like wiggling lint under a flashlight at night or first thing in the morning. The worms and their eggs will stick to transparent tape applied to the skin around the anus, and the tape can be examined under a magnifying glass. Pinworms may be more common among middle-class and affluent communities, but there is scant evidence for this claim.
> 
> ** Topical Treatment at Night **
> Spread over inflamed skin to reduce discomfort and itching. Works immediately and within 3 days.
> Salves (i.e. Black Walnut Hull salve from WiseWays Herbals), unsweetened plain yogurt with active cultures (apply and wash off), aloe vera gel, and calendula gel or lotion. Petroleum jelly works too, but I do not recommend it for any use on skin because it is toxic at low levels.
> 
> ** Medicines **
> Western pinworm medicines (i.e. Vermox and Pipn-X) kill the adult worms only, allowing reinfection from eggs, and thus requiring multiple treatements for all family members. Black walnut tree leaves (1-2 leaves) steeped as tea daily. Black walnut oil, wormwood tincture, and clove essental oil taken in olive oil 3 times daily works to kill the worms at all life stages. Homeopathic Cina kills worms in the intestines. Grapefruit seed extract takes over a month to work, but can be safe and effective. Fresh garlic helps, and can be taken with honey. Pineapple juice taken twice a day for a month worked for some families. 10-15 raw pumpkin seeds per day will help children (20-30 for adults), and should be taken for 2 weeks. You should follow your treatment plan for 10 straight days, take a break for a 1-2 weeks, and then follow it again for 10 days to prevent reinfestation.
> 
> ** Lifestyle **
> 
> Clip children's nails short. Wash hands at wake-up and through-out the day. Keep children's hands away from their face. Discourage scratching, nail-biting, nose-picking, eye-rubbing.
> Wash bed sheets every 3 days for a month. Change all-cotton underwear at rise and bed. Note that Lysol and similar disinfectant sprays do not kill pinworm eggs. Clove may be effective as a spray, and could be placed in a mister as a few drops of clove essential oil diluted with water, vodka, and pure Castille soap or pure liquid detergent. Oregano oil may also be effective, but could be too strong for young children.
> Bathe in Epsom Salt daily, especially Colonics, such as enemas, can flush out worms and reduce symptoms.
> 
> ** Diet **
> 
> Eat fewer finger foods. Don't share food off each others' plates.
> Eat foods with less sugar, less carbohydrates, and less refined flour.
> Emphasize salty foods.
> Add apple cider vinegar to the diet (1 tspoon in a cup of water, up to 3 times daily) and probiotics (i.e. acidopholus- 4 billion organisms one per day, can be put in a dropper bottle)
> Try to eat: raw carrots, pumpkin seeds, squashes, seseame seeds, sesame seed oil (e.g. 1 tspn. daily), pickles, garlic, asafoetida (an Indian spice), black cumin seeds, fresh pineapple, calmyrna figs and juice, cloves, fennel seed tea (3 cups daily for a week or so), coconut (1 tablespoon at breakfast), papaya seeds (sold in chewable tablets), dark green leafy vegetables, beets, pomegranates, hot peppers, onions.


----------



## Oleeviya

Or..............

For adults with genitourinary infestation of pinworms:

"The patient was treated
with mebendazole 100 mg PO bid for 3 days and all
the symptoms disappeared. In order to prevent possible
retroinfection the treatment was repeated with a further
two courses with 3-week time intervals. After three
months, the cellotape test was negative."

INTERNATIONAL JOURNAL OF IMMUNOPATHOLOGY AND PHARMACOLOGY Vol. 21, no. 4, 1031-1033 (2008)
LETTER TO THE EDITOR
ENTEROBIUS VERMICULARIS INFECTION OF FEMALE GENITAL TRACT

The worms were examined in a parasitology lab and a diagnosis of mature female _Oxyurus_ worms (_Enterobius vermicularis_) was made. The patient was treated with 200 mg mebendazole once a day, for three days, with complete resolution of the voiding symptoms and normalization of urinalysis









Prolonged irritative voiding symptoms due to Enterobius vermicularis bladder infestation in an adult patient


Enterobius vermicularis (pinworm) is one of the most prevalent intestinal parasites in the...




www.scielo.br


----------

